# Woking Nuffield....part 84



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies

Love, luck & sticky vibes to you all



Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

me first me first me first!!!!!! 

Angie xx


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

me second             

Wow never been second before


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

I will have to make do with the bronze medal and being 3rd


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Tash .....way to go mate....am so Happy for u and Nick    
cant wait to see some piccies


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Still chuffed for Tash - I bet she is exhausted and thrilled to finally be a mummy    

Bali - I have af pains right now - it's horrible but part of it - when I was pregnant I had them from the 2ww up to about 8 weeks in, so please try not to worry. I know it's hard cos I'm already knicker checking every five minutes   

Angie - I hope you are feeling better today after what happened yesterday - hows work?

Myra - enjoy the remote!! 

Clareber - great news about the heartbeat - you must be on     I'm sure you will be fine this time so no neg thoughts about m/c 

Jellybabe - have fun in Devon! Hope the weather stays warm for you as it's getting a bit nippy now!!

Julesx - no idea when to test - I'm impatient so bound to do it early!!!!

ooo got to run, dh just got in with fish n chips!!! yummy


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Delighted to announce Oskira is a mummy!! It's certainly a good news day today!!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=112912.msg1611041#msg1611041

Hope everyone is doing OK


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi girls 

Tash Well done hun congrats to you both           they are lovely names you chosen


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girlies

Well its all been happening today, Congratulations to Tash & N, on the birth of your lovely boys, Kia & Jay, love those names so much, i hope that you all have a really short stay in hospital and you can all be home together soon     i bet you both carnt stop smiling  

Oskira, congratulations to you and dh on the birth of your beautiful daughter Tayla Lily, what a beautiful name, i hope that all of you are well and will be home soon to start your new life together   

Piglet, sorry to hear of the hassle you had this morning, i do hope that tomorrow brings better news and that you and M finally get to meet your two little girls, goodluck hun, i will be thinking of you all    

Luc, hope that your little one has arrived, carnt wait to hear your news hun   

Bali, hun i am sure that it is implantation pains hun, i must admit that in my 2ww i was ok right up until the last couple of days, having my mum stay really helped as i was so busy entertaining her that i forgot about myself   i hope that things stay good and that you post good news real soon hun   

Wildcat, as always you sound really calm, i have been reading your blog, what a great read, i will pm you  

Chelsea, hows you hun, hope that you are well  

Jelly, have a fab time in Devon, you lucky thing, i wish i was going away, could do with a wee holiday   

Gill, if you are reading this goodluck with the stimms hun    luv ya

Ali, my love, hows you, when are you getting going again? 

Julesx, how are you doing hun? hope all is going well and those 3 little embies are getting nice and snuggily   

Angie, hope you are ok hun  

Hi to Fingers, Alisha, Jules77, Hatster, Monkey, Clare, Suki and everyone else

By the way i got paid a whole months money from my old job when i only should have been paid for 2 weeks, well dilemma should i keep my mouth shut or be honest, ummmhhh decisions, i know that this has happened to people before and they have never been pulled up about it, but me being honest i am sure i will open my big mouth, at the moment i am well flush as i got paid from my new job also  

Catch you all later xxxxxxx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Elly - just caught up on the last few days of your blog and can I say ditto especially the feeling full bit when eating! Never had this problem before   Oh and the going to the loo - OUCH   I don't have a/f pains like I normally get but I have had quite a lot of pain in my lower abdomen and a little to the right for the past couple of days  . 

Bali - keep up with the PMA 

No other symptoms to note but trying to stay positive and this is for us         PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA        

Not sure if this helps but when I do my injections I always use the swab to wipe the needle after I've expelled all the air and a little bit of liquid from the syringe. It could be just me and it being psychological but it hurts less than if I don't swab the needle  

Oh Piglet - hopefully your babies will be with you soon        

I am definitely going to have an early night - DH is away until Friday night at his European Sales meeting and he's so bored  . 

Again congrats to Tash, Os and DH's on your lovely babies - hopefully we'll get to see pics soon  

 to everyone and night night  

Jules x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning all

Myra thanks for the pm - I've just updated my blog as I haven't done it since Monday! I'm going to be cheeky and ask you to please click the google ad links when you are there (even if you aren't interested in the ad!) as I get paid for this and it will be going towards any future treatment - or hopefully it might go towards a new pram!!!!     I've made about $14 so far which isnt' exactly millions but every penny helps! lol

OMG the babies are now coming thick and fast!!! Well done Piglet and Oskira - I've put a mesage on your birth threads.  I think we are going to been a separate board for all the new gorgeous baby pics that I expect to be seeing soon!!

Oh Myra - KEEP THE MONEY!!!!!  I'm normally honest and give back change in shops etc if overpaid, but you worked for that money and if someone screwed up - then it's their fault, go buy yourself a treat. If you feel bad, put it to one side and if no-one chases you after a month - it's yours to keep!!!  you can always say you didn't notice as you don't look at your balance that often!

Julesx - Are you still getting pains? I'm much better the last couple of days, still hurts a little with a full bladder, and I was getting af pains yesterday but almost back to normal now  

Hi Sukie


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

Morning ladies

Myra Hum I think I'd keep quiet but hold on to the money just in case they come looking for it  It could be a result though 

Hi Elly How are you doing? Is it on the fourth that you test?  

Jules and Bali When are your test dates?     

Everyone D/R and stimming (Jules, Babydreams and any one I've missed sorry I'm hopeless at the mo! )

Hi Hatster how are you doing?

Jellybabe Have a good time away, I'm off to Scotland for the first time next weekend I can't wait 

Hi Clareber and Monkey   

Well I'm having lots of   at the moment as I'm fairly sure I'm ov at the mo and got to see all the follies the other day which is a bonus! Just being normal this month having a drink when we go out and drinking some coffee. It's nice after being off it since April.

Hi to everyone I've missed 

Sukie


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Morning All

Sukie, glad your doing normal things at the mo and lots of  ,   and have a fab time in the highlands.

Myra, thanks for your good wishes, good result with the extra pay 

Jules and Elly,          for us all.  The AF cramps have been less but still getting twinges.  It also is very uncomfortable if I'm sitting and bend forward, feels like theres loads of pressure in that area.  Well I'm still on the pessaries twice a day, so alternate between the front and back door.  Elly I'm going to read your blog today.

Oskira, congratulation on the safe arrival of your daughter

Tash, hope your recovering well Hun

Jelly hope your having a great time in Devon 

Chelseabun, how are you Hun?

Jules77 and Gill how it going?

Hi to all the other Woking ladies, Hatster, Bendy, Emma, Ali, Angie, fingers, Monkey, Alisha, Strawbs and anyone else I've missed

Love Bali xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Morning ladies 

I know some of you were asking after Tracy (MissTC) so thought I'd let you know that there is a thread for her on the VIP Charter Members board if you'd like to leave a message for her, for on her return 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=112468.0

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon girls,

What wonderful news to log on today and read that Tash and Oskira have had their babies.
I have posted to you both on your announcement threads but I am so happy for you both and wish you much happiness being mummies!

Clarebear - Well done on your scan. I am so pleased it showed a nice strong heart beat. Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Angie - Hope you are feeling ok after yesterday. It must have been scary and was so nice of you to look after that lady.

Jellybabe - Have fun in Devon. Wave hello to my Mum and Dad for me if you go anywhere near Chulmleigh!

Bali / Wildcat / Jules - Sending you all tonnes of sticky vibes. Fingers crossed for lots of BFP's next week.

Ali - Hope all is well with you. Did you hear from Gill? I hope her scan was ok and was able to move on to stimms?

I'm doing ok. Very busy at work coz it is quarter end, but that is making the days fly by and soon I will be meeting 2 more of my precious Frosties!!

Love to all 

Jules xx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Updated List of WN Ladies 

 Honorary WN Girls currently not on tx 









Mr Wildcat - We all love him loads

 Waiting for Appointments 









Fingersarecrossed - Appointment with Mr C on 17th Oct to talk about ICSI

 Waiting to Start 








Scaredy Cat
LadyTara
Miracle1978 
ballimac
Sarah38
AliPali hoping to start again after Christmas
Minow
Karen 1975 waiting to start FET
HopeSpringsEternal 
Hatster
Emma - Going to ARGC
Tracy6 
Beanie 
Jellybabe
Chelseabun 
Sukie 
Soulcyster 
Angie follow up appointment at HH on 11th October

 Waiting for AF to start TX 









 On 21 day wait to start TX 









Myra waiting to start D/R for FET on 7th October

DownRegging









Gill - Started D/R 9th September
babydreams219 - Started D/R 14th September
Posh24

Stimming









Jules 77 - Started Stimms for FET 22nd September. E/T 10th October

 2WW PUPO !! 








Julesx - E/T 19th September Testing 3rd October
Wildcats - E/T 20th September. Testing 4th October
Bali - E/T 21st September . Testing 5th October

 Waiting for First Scan -  









 BEANS ON BOARD 









Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
LUC - EDD 1-10-2007  
Citygirl EDD 12-10-2007 
BBpiglet7 EDD 26- 09-2007 TWINS  
Bendybird EDD 12-12-07 
Mi Mi EDD 17th Dec 07 
Sumei EDD 2nd Jan 2008 
Caro EDD 15th Jan 2008 
Saz24 EDD 16th Jan 2008 
Sho28 EDD 18th Jan 2008 TWINS  
Nibbles EDD 28th Jan 2008 TWINS  
Hoopy EDD 6th Feb 2008 
BarneyBear - Natural BFP. EDD 18th Mar 2008 
Alisha Converted to IUI - EDD 11th April 2008 
Monkey2007 - EDD 23/04/08  
Strawbs - Natural BFP. EDD 28th April 2008 
Pots at ARGC - EDD? 
Clareber - EDD

 Woking Babies 









Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 
Jay Jay - Lewis born Tuesday 23rd January 2007 weighing 7lb 8 oz 
Miche21 - Amy 6lb 6oz and Lucas 6lb 5.5 born on Friday 16th March  
Charlies-Mum - Amy Joan Cooper born 11th April 2007 weighing 8lb 3 oz 
KTx - Maxwell Henry born on 29th August weighing 8lb 1 oz 
NVH - Kai 2.12lbs and Jay 3.10lbs born 25th September  
Oskira - Tayla Lily weighing 6lb 2 oz born 26th September


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

My DH just sent me this link about a Russian Lady that gave birth to a baby weighing 17.5lbs.
That has to make your eyes water 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/7015841.stm

Jules xxx

/links


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hello everyone...

Just been lurking.....everyday of course!  Not much excitement with the down-regging.  But time is starting to go a bit faster!  

I'm so happy to hear about all the new babies!!!  I'm so glad everything has went well.  CONGRATS! 

How are the PUPO's  Can't wait to see your BFP's Posted!!!

I couldn't believe the size of that baby. I wish they would have showed a pic of the mom! What was she eating  

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Babydreams,

Glad the D/R is going well. 
When are you in for your baseline scan?
E/C will be before you know it.

Jules xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Tash has asked me to tell you to watch itv news tonight at 6.30pm as they were filming a woman opposite her bed    she said she isnt in it though so i dont know why she wants us to watch   blame it on the hormones    

She had cuddles with Kai yesterday and expressed for both babies, Kai is now breathing un aided but Jay is now being helped   she said she cant see his face   she is hoping to breast feed Kai today


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Emma - just missed the news report as I switched the TV on just as the report was coming to an end   - I'll watch the late news to see if it's repeated.

Aw so lovely to hear Tash has had a cuddle with Kai   Come on Jay - Mummy wants a cuddle        

 everyone. Off to make my dinner! Been to M&S for some scrummy stuff while DH is away   Got to give my 3 little embryos a good feed  

Bali, Elly and Me               

No symptoms to report or decided on a test date - yikes


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Am delighted to announce BBpiglet7 is a mummy again!!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=113025.msg1613675;topicseen#msg1613675

It's certainly been a productive few days for the Woking Girls, hope that all these baby vibes rub off on all you PUPO ladies, hoping for more good news soon


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Emma, oh how lovely that Kia had a wee cuddle from Mummy, a big   for Jay to, send Tash and dh my love and i bet they havent stop smiling   also tell Tash missed the news report, hope that they are all home together soon  

Bali, Julesx & Wildcat, massive     to all of you, carnt wait to hear all of your good news  

Jules77, thanks for the board update hun, not long to go for you, i am itching to start the jabs again, it feels like it is taking forever, still got over a week to go  

Angie, hope that going back to work is not to stressful  

Gill, goodluck with the stimms   

Oskira, congratulations on the birth of your beautiful daughter, well done hun      

Jelly, hope that you are having a fab time on your jollies  

Babydreams, hope all is going well with the d/r, goodluck hun   

Piglet, been thinking of you today, hope those two lovely girls of yours have arrived safely   

Hi to all you other lovely ladies, Alisha, Monkey, Fingers, Karen, Ali, Suki and everyone else

Me and my big ideas of keeping my extra pay, they reclaimed it back today   although got more than i expected, so still a bonus, dh back tomorrow, yippee

Lots of Luv to you all, off on a hen night tomorrow, me thinks i may have my last night of getting   well actually its a gay hen night, we have brought him a fairy costume, that should be fun  

Catch you all soon   to all of you


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow Congrats BBpiglet and Oskira


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning all

Congrats to BBpiglet!!! more babies yaaaayyy I know all this positive baby vibes will rub off on us!   

Thanks for the Tash update emma, I hope those little ones keep fighting so that mummy can give them a cuddle    

Myra - not long now, enjoy the hen night - have a glass or two for me please!!!

Julesx - I don't have any symptoms either hun, it's just the way it goes we just have to suffer the long wait and keep guessing!

Babydreams - good luck with dr!

Jules77 - OMG that wasn't a baby she gave birth to - it was a toddler!!! he was heavier than my 8 month old nephew!!!!  I bet the mother is glad she had a c-section!!! can't imagine having to squeeze that out!  

I watched the news report last night - nothing terribly exciting just a report about how hospitals need more consultants on the wards in maternity - I totally agree as there are times when the midwives (who do a great job!) need more support and sadly they aren't trained to the level that the consultants are for problems. would have been a much better report if Tash was on there!!!!


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Morning girls,

Feeling really tired these last couple if days, but no other symptoms, but lots of PMA going on        for Jules, Elly and myself

Good news on tash, glad shes getting cuddles from Kia,    for Jay as mummy needs cuddles

Myra, have a good time tonight, and have a few glasses of vino for me too 

Jules thanks for the updated list Hun, and glad things are going well.

Angie, hope work isn't too stressful Hun? 

Hi to everyone else Love Bali xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Quiet on here today - what is everyone doing?

I'm watching crap tv, probably got to go to work next week so I'm making the most of it!


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi Elly, I've just been food shopping, but feel really tired to going for a snooze a bit later on, me thinks, hows you today Hun? Love Bali xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Update from Tash
She said that both boys are doing VERY well and are both breathing on their own   she is having cuddles with them both, but she is sadly being discharged this evening and is not happy about leaving the boys   Frimley still hasnt got any room for them, so sadly she and nick are going to have to make the long journey to central london everyday  
Hurry up boys so you can go home with mummy and daddy


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

OMG poor Tash and Nick - I can't imagine having to leave them behind and go back the next day - I'd be pitching up a tent in Regents park! lol  It's good to hear they are both breathing on their own though and they they can have cuddles with mum n dad.

Did anyone see the story today about the tiny baby who was born 15 weeks prem? She was the same size as Matthew (although 4 weeks older) and she survived - such a heartwarming story. Miricles really can happen.  

MrW is on his way home now, not sure what to do for dinner, have a lovely weekend all.


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Night Night all off to finish dinner and pick up DH from the station,  Love Bali xx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

myra bad luck with the wonga   typical ehh! have fun on the hen night  

hope you pupo ladies are diddling ok..   

and you stimmers  
and you d-reggers  

got my NT scan tomorrow in london really nervous aobut it for obvious reasons  

blimey what a week.. anyway din dins is calling
hi to you all


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Evening Girls

Bali, Elly & Julesx, sending you all loads of       hope that you are all ok, love to you all  

Emma, poor Tash & N, having to leave little Kia & Jay behind, great news on them both doing well though, pass on my love & hugs  

Luc, loads of luck hun, i am sure that by now you are a mummy, carnt wait to hear your news  

Hi to Alisha, Fingers, Gill, Ali, Chelsea, Hatster, Jelly, Angie, Jules77, babydreams, Suki and everyone else

Have a great weekend all xxx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi guys,

I'm sorry I haven't been here much this week. It was my first week back at work and I've found it a bit tough! I've just done a late shift today and am back on an early tomorrow,  so hense the quick post. I hope to catch up on all your news on Monday when I have a day off  

Lots of wonderful news about all the babies  
I've left msgs in all the 'congratulation posts'  

Hopefully we'll have 3 wonderful BFP's to celebrate soon too!!!!  

Hi to everyone and hope you're all well.  

Love Angie xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi Girls I hope you all have a great weekend and lots of PMA to you all 

Sukie


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi all,

Angie, hope work doesn't exhaust you too much- do you get weekends off?

Poor Tash- but at least she knows the babies are in very good hands and she should use the nights at home to get as much rest as possible for the long days ahead.

Bali, Elly & Julesx       it must be testing day soon- although I bet it still seems ages away for you all. Hope you are not going too    


Myra- good job you didn't spend it!!!

Great news about all the babies being born...sends positive vibes all over the thread.

Chelseabun- hope you are well, it is nearly your holiday time- try and PM me before you go to let me know where you are up to with bathrooms, workplans etc.

Hope eveyone else is ok with the stimms and the DR.

Alisha and Monkey- how are those babies? 

Have a good, if somewhat grey and miserable looking weekend everyone.We are off into town to buy me a new phone- I succumbed to buying a relatively fancy one last year- even though I only need a basic one- and the bloomin thing has broken just out of warranty- what a waste of money. Keeps switching off for no reason. Going to buy £20 one in the knowledge it will probably last a lifetime.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi clarber I hope  you are well, mobiles you can live with them and you can't live without them. If you fancy a trip to the Barley mow some time let me know.


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend, i am just having a browse as dh fast asleep

Wildcat, Bali & Julesx, hope you are all well and not getting to many twinges, not long to go now girls, praying for you all    

Well i have a dilemma, my MIL is over and she is staying with pg SIL, they want us to go out for sunday lunch tomorrow, i straight away said no, but dh is insisting that i go, he said that i have to face the fact that SIL is pg and he is not going to allow me to distance myself from his family because of it, i know deep down that he is right and i do have to face this, i havent even congratulated her, so tomorrow is going to be quite embarrassing, but i have broad shoulders and i will go with a big smile on my face   false smile of course  
I will let you all know how it goes, wish me luck

Hi to Jelly, Clare, Chelsea, Fingers, Alisha, Jules77, Hatster, Angie, Suki, Gill, Ali and everyone else, have a good weekend all xxxxxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Another Woking baby has arrived Luc had her baby yesterday

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=113161.0

Ps im visiting Tash and the family tomorrow


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Congrats Luc and Bpiglet.....keep those Woking babies coming...oh and ARGC ones to. 
Emma....give those boys a big kiss from me and give Tash a smacker too. Get some piccies toooooo....PLEASE
Am off out in a mo to a civil ceremony...haven't been to one before, its 2 women but sounds like its going to be quite a lavish affair. Hope i can stay awake as i was at the Next sale this morning at 7.00. I was a bit disappointed cos they didnt have much but saying that i did spend £92. Got some Chrissy pressies too...ahhhhhhhh

I hope PUPO girls are all doing well and also the stimmers and Dregs.   
Love to you all 
Ali xxxxxxx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Evening all,

*Myra*...I know it's going to be hard hun, but it's probably best to get it out of the way, as a SIL is someone that's obviously always going to be there. Just think how proud of yourself you'll be when you get through it with strength and dignity, which from getting to know you over the past year, I know you will carry off. Stay strong . You'll get your get your BFP soon hun, and then it will all seem like ancient history. I'm thinking of you 

Myself and DH are both sat here booing at The X-factor!!!! What are we like!!!!? 

Hope you're all having a great weekend.

Love Angie xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2007)

Myra I'll be thinking of you tomorrow  

Congrats Luc  

Emma say hi to Tash and the boys from me please 

Ali Hope you have a good time at the ceremony x

Angie enjoy x factor


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Morning all,

Emma, say hi to tash, and like Ali said, get some pickies 

Myra  Don't let them get to you Hun.  Your the better person for going and don't forget that.  Their lives must be so boring and unfulfilled that they are like that.  keep  , all false though and fill us in when you get home.

Angie, hope your not too tired 

Ali, you must be getting ready to start again    

Jules and Elly            for us all. PMA PMA PMA

Hi to everyone else Love Bali xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Update

I was going to be seeing the boys today but Tash isnt too good as the hospital have called to say Jay has a very high temp   so i will be visiting once he is better    she is on her way to the hosp now  

Jay-come on little man get better soon


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2007)

I hope  Jay is better soon


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi,
hope tash and the boys and all well and home together soon.

Myra- you could always compromise and meet for drinks afterwards. however, DH is right really and you know, it WONT be as bad as you are dreading, it CANT be as bad as you are dreading. Do they know of your situation? if they do, then surely the conversation will not always be about babies..have a few good topics up your sleeve to talk about so you can keep the conversation going.We have all been there. Will be thinking of you.

Hope all PUPO girls are feeling great- not long till test day now.

Have a good Sunday.


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Just a quick one as I'm at work to send Jay some         Hope they have his temperature under control. Tash - big hugs to you all  

2ww is driving me         that's why I came in to work to take my mind off it - hasn't worked   Got some serious af pains going on but trying to be         Oh and knicker checking for England    

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Feel much better now  

Bali and Elly               

Hope you are all having fab weekends  

Jules x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - thanks again for the Tash update, you are the official gossip master!!! Sorry you won't be going to see them today, I bet you are dying for a peek! I hope that Jay's temperature comes down soon so that Tash can stop worrying      Glad you've had your last humira jab, good luck for the re-test    

Alisha - how did the NT scan go? It's not that scary and I'm sure bubs will be fine!    

Clareber - that's typical about your phone - I'm lucky that I get free phone ins from my bank so when mine broke like that I just 'accidentally' dropped it in water and they sent me a nice new one  

Myra - good luck with SIL, I'm sure you will be OK, be brave. It will be your turn soon    

As for me - well I'm a very naughty girl and I have tested. Well actually I've been testing since Tuesday last week (way early I know), but I'm pleased to report that since Thursday I've been getting double lines! Today it was really strong so I think I can now say with some caution that I have a   OMG I can hardly believe it, please please stay with me this time little one/s.

Jules and Bali - positive vibes to you both     have you been brave enough to test yet


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

well done Elly, im sure this one/s will be staying for the full 9mths


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

hey fantastic news elly       how brilliant! I knew you would of been testing     really pleased for you both ..this time for keeps  

hope little jay is feeling better by the time they get there and the tempererature drops quickly    comon ..little jay   

what a constant worry for tash and dh   must be dreadful being so far away..

great news with luc.. I bet they're over the moon  

how are the other 2ww's doing? when's test day official?

how are the stimmers/d-reggers.. you're very quiet?

the scan went well and it was amazing to see the little bubs bouncing away   made me   a good'un .all seems well regarding the NS so obviously pleased with that.. I want a scan every week now   ..I wonder how much one of those machines are!.. so we made our 1st ever visit into mothercare yesterday to look at things ..that was nice  
well need a shnooze before going out this eve for my brothers birthday..
have a good week everyone


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Elly and Chris - absolutely over the moon for you both            Here's wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy  

Emma - thanks for keeping us updated on Tash and the boys. Hope that they have managed to lower Jays temperature and that Tash is able to have cuddles with both her boys.       

Fabulous news on Luc - this has certainly been a good week for the Woking girlies... 

Alisha - glad the scan went well - enjoy your evening out! !


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2007)

Elly congrats Hun that is brilliant news    

Alisha I'm glad the went well 

Jules not long now hun and you too Bali PMA PMA


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Elly - I knew you would be naughty but didn't dare ask  . Mega congrats to you and Chris - so chuffed for you both   . YAYYYYYYYYYYYYY it's a         Will you wait until Thursday to phone the clinic? 

I haven't done any sneaky tests - I'm too bl**dy scared     So I'm still completely in the dark. Official test day is Wednesday   

Hope all this good Woking baby vibes rubs off onto Bali and me        

Bali - do you know which day you'll be holding out to? Is your official test day Friday? Sending you lots of               

Alisha - fab news on your scan - after all the money us Woking girlies have spent     - we should have a scan machine donated to us and we can all have weekly scans    

Myra - how did lunch go? You haven't turned up on my doorstep so I'm hoping all is well  

Catch you all later............................

Jules x


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Elly - congrats on your BFP     .  I am so chuffed for you and DH  

Jules and Bali - not long now, hope you can hold out   

Alisha - great news on the scan

Emma - thanks for keeping us updated on Tash and her little ones.

Will catch up properly tomorrow when I am back at work, as I have nothing to do there and need something to fill my days!


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Elly....CONGRATS!!!  What was your actual test date?  ( I think I will be sneaky too!!)  What preg tests did you use?


Well down regging....is just boring. I have my baseline scan  TOMORROW!!!!  But since I do ultrasounds... I have already checked and lining is thin so I think I will get the go ahead for stimms. I just hope everything stays on schedule.....I need to go buy alot of milk now.  Ha Ha.  

Hang in there PUPO"S!!!  

Have a great week everyone.


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

*Elly and Chris*...I wont pretend to be suprised   You already know how over the moon we both are for the 2 of you. You both so deserve it hun 
Looks like I'll have to re-think the diet-chelsea-buns on my nx visit to you as you're gonna be EXPANDING girlie, and there's nowt you can do abt it!!! especially as there are 3 in there!!! with such an early strong line!!!  Lots and lots of love to you both xxxx

*Jules and Bali*....come on you 2, make it a hat trick!!!! 

Lots of love Angie xxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks everyone, I'm still getting nervous as its a bit early but as the lines are getting stronger each day - going to do the Woking test tomorrow and see what happens, then I'll call them to find out if they will book me a scan.

Jules and Bali - hang in there - I'm hoping the baby vibes will rub off on you too   

Alisha - those scan machines are expensive! I looked into it as I wanted one too!! You will have to make do with a heartbeat monitor I'm afraid!! I'm glad it all went ok though   

Angie - 3!!!! OMG you are scaring me!!!!    

babydreams - good luck for your baseline scan!  I used the tescos own brand which I SWEAR by - they are £3.88 for 2 and they test at 25, I also bought 2 first response and the line on those was so faint you can hardly see it so I now think they are pants and they were £10 for 2!! - but the tesco ones are great....


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Morning Girls,

Elly I'm soooooooooo....... pleased for you and Chris              , I'm not brave enough, even though i brought 2 pregnancy tests with the shopping last week.  I have promised my DH that we will wait til Friday.  However i don't think we will need to as i think the witch is coming .  I have got all my period symptoms.  So I'm trying to keep the PMA going, but don't think its first time lucky for us.  

Jules      are you going to wait til Wednesday?

Hi to everyone else Love Bali xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning  

Update from Tash

Jay's temp is now normal and he is well apart from sligh jandice   have offered to pick up Tash and drop her to the hosp on weds as Nick is having to work during the week, so thought it would be nice to drop her up there so she can sit with her boys


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks for the update Emma,  Dropping Tash at the Hospital sounds like a good idea, good on you.    Give her my love 

Love Bali xx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Congratulations on your BFP Wildcat - that's great news, I am so pleased for you.

Jules and Bali - looking forward to seeing both your BFPs later this week. Bali - I was convinced af was on its way this cycle so keep that PMA going   

Hi everyone - hope you are all well. Sorry for not posting very often on here these days. We're on countdown to our 12 week scan next Monday now...


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

So glad that Jay's temp is down. Thanks for the update Emma, give Tash a big hug from us on Wednesday   

Jules and Bali         

Mornign other lovely ladies


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Bali - stay positive hun as af signs are part of it - I've been getting cramps all week which is horrible as you are convinced she is on her way - I'm still knicker checking every 5 mins too, that just doesn't go away! 

I'm hoping that you and Julesx will be joining me this week


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah...way to go the Wildcats....i knew you guys could do it, I am so happy for you              
Tash...glad to hear Jay is on the mend, thinking of you loads.
Bali and Jules....i have everything crossed for you both   
Gill.......     
Alisha...so glad the scan went well  
Elly.....did you have 3 put back
Babydreams....good luck wih Stimms...hope you dont go too   

Wedding was fantastic......free champagne and wine all night........god did i feel awful Sunday.
Hi to all the other Nuffield lovelies   
Ali xxxx
P.S Looks like i wont be starting again till Jan


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*Elly and Chris* - I am sooooooooo plaesed for you both!!! Fab news!
    
Good luck with the official WN test tomorrow but I am sure you will be fine and on the phone gettiing that scan booked in. Such great news! Well done!

*Bali and Jules* -  keeping everything crossed you won't be far behind Elly announcing your BFPs x

*Ali* - Hi there. I know Jan seems like a long time away but it will be here sooner than you think. At least no horrible injections over Christmas lead up.

*Gill* - How you doing? 

*Alisha* - Scan sounds like it went well. Phew...can you relax a bit more now? No, I know, probably not!!! x

*Emma* - What a lovely friend you are offering to drop Tash off. Glad the boys are doing well. Best wishes to her xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Ali - how come you have to wait till Jan now?    is it just down to finances? 

Barney - we did the Woking test today! it came up in less than 30 seconds, the scan is booked for 15th Oct

Julesx - not long till you test now     

Bali - you too     

Good luck to all the ladies who are stimming - is anyone in for EC soon?


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Elly & Chris, huge CONGRATULATIONS, i am so pleased for you both, you really deserve your       i am made up for you both, well done  

Emma, tell Tash that i am so pleased to hear that little Jay is on the mend, big   to Jay & Kia

Bali, Julesx, keep my fingerscrossed that we have a triple BFP this week, praying for you both  

Ali, hi hun, Jan will be here before you know it, glad you enjoyed the wedding  

Gill, hope all went well today hun, was thinking of you  

Hi to everyone else, only a quickie as i have some ironing to do, catch you all tomorrow xxx


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Morning Girls,

Well another quiet day for me today, so going for another date with the couch and remote control.  Planning a shopping spree to Ikea tomorrow hopefully with my SIL.  

Emma how was tash and the boys?

Elly, really hope we will be joining you soon with a BFP, have to wait and see    , good luck for your scan Hun   

Jules,         are you testing today or waiting til tomorrow?  I'm going to wait til Friday hopefully if AF stays away   .  Have you got tomorrow off?

Ali, glad you enjoyed the wedding, and January will be here in no time as Christmas is looming and you won't have to do  jabs and can have lots of vino over Christmas 

Myra, hope your visit yo your SIL and MIL go on Sunday? 

Barney, thanks for the well wishes, hows things with you?

Alisha, pleased your scan went well Hun 

What a miserable day today girls, roll on some sunshine, I'm missing being in my garden, Love Bali xx


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Morning,

Just wanted to drop by quickly and leave loads of     for Jules and Bali. 

I thought I would get more time to catch up, but work has gone manic.

Catch you later


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Just to let you know Tash is having Jay and Kai transfered to Frimley today, she wanted me to let you all know and thank you for all your well wishes   will be taking her to Frimley tomorrow, so will get some pics  

Bali and Jules


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Emma, thats great news for Tash and her DH, please send her my love

Love Bali xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

So glad to hear Kai and Jay are going to be a step nearer home, it will make life so much easier for Tash and Nick.      

Jules/Bali          

Ali - until I see Mr C I don't know when I'll be going again. Was hoping to get going before Xmas but have a feeling it may be January now too!! Hows your Bio whatsit going?


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Sorry girls - looks like the end for this cycle   appeared this morning 

DH went away on Monday morning and won't be back until Thursday   We did a "first response" test on Monday morning and although we thought we saw a faint line - I wasn't convinced   . Woke this morning about 4.30am desperate for a wee so did another test and again same faint line. Still not convinced so went back to bed   Anyway, when I did get out of bed at 7.30 - I had started to bleed when I went to the loo. I've now got massive pressure headache and tummy cramps so don't hold out much hope. I'll do the Woking test in the morning as that is the date they gave me and that will give me closure  

We did say that we would definitely do 4 fresh cycles and any possible FET's     So need to decide whether we go straight into either a new fresh cycle or start an FET depending on whether we can squeeze one or the other in this side of Christmas     I now know roughly how long my fresh cycle takes and think an FET is roughly the same length of time. Can any of you girls doing FET at the moment give me any info on what an FET involves (how many days/weeks on each stage)?

Going to phone my GP today to arrange for us to have all our blood tests done again as the year is up this month   Probably arrange a follow up with Mr R and see if we can change anything for next time        

Bali        

Love Jules x


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Jules - I am so sorry the   has made an appearance, but you have had feint lines on your tests, so I do so hope it isn't over yet.  All I can do is send you loads of     and I will be keeping everything crossed for you and the test tomorrow.


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Am I the only one stimming now?  It feels so lonely being the only one?  Had my scan yesterday and all is well. just hope to stay on schedule.

Jules your news makes me sad. Take care of yourself and I wish you the best for next time around this rollercoaster. 

Hope everyone has  a great day....


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - thats great news about Tash and the boys - glad she will have them closer to her.

Julesx - oh hun I'm so sorry to hear that AF has arrived - however don't trust the first response tests - they are pants. I did 2 and got really feint lines and the tesco ones came up darker so I don't trust them. A line though is a good sign..  I hope the woking one tomorrow brings you some joy      did you have a pregnyl shot after ET?

Bali - have you tested yet??     God it's so nerve wracking.

Babydreams - how many follies do you have? give us a full report on your scan!!


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi Elly,

How you doing Hun?  My AF has also started today, still faily light at the mo but more than spotting  

Take care love Bali xx


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Well ladies, I'm off to tescos, then to pick up DH from station,night all love Bali xx


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi girls,

sorry to crash your thread   but I wanted to give Jules some advice  

Jules, FET takes roughly as long as a fresh cycle, the difference being that you don't have to do any injections (you take tablets instead, they are ok but can make you feel nauseous  ) and you obviously don't have the hassle of EC but go straight to ET. So you save yourself a week or maybe two at the most in comparison. Saying that, it's still a lot easier!
Also, with your history incl this latest cycle I would ask Mr R to run further tests. You might need additional meds. For me, the whole difference was the Fragmin injections - they are nasty but I am convinced it's thanks to them I got my long awaited bfp.

Good luck hun!


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

Oh Bali and Julesx- so sorry to hear your news  

Wildact...so pleased to hear yours- have you booked your scan yet?

Emma- so glad for Tash that the boys have been transferred- it will make thier lives so much easier.

Chelseabun- did you mention the words hectic and work in the same sentence?

babydreams- it does go through slow phases on hear- it was quite slow whilst I was stimming and then went mad with EC's and ET's...much nicer when it is busy. Hope you are coping with as few mood swings as poss!!!

Myra- how did Sunday go??

Have a good evening to all...


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Nibbles - thanks for the advice on FET   Could possibly squeeze one in before Christmas        

Elly - I had 2 pregnyl injections of 1500 units. One on the Wednesday after transfer and one on the Saturday. I presume these would have been out of my system?


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

I just wanted to pop on to give my love to Jules and Bali  . I so hope you both get suprises on your actual test days, but I just wanted you both to know that I'm thinking of you xxx

Lots of Love Angie xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Jules - Pregnyl can stay in your system - I tested positive on the last cycle, it turned out to be the pregnyl - they say that for the 10,000 shot it can take about 10 days for it to leave your system, and it has a half life of 33 hours - so every 33 hours after taking it half of wahts left is gone - so after taking 1500 - 33 hours later its down to 750 then 33 hours later down to 375 etc - preg tests register at 25 usually.

Bali   so sorry to hear you got AF too - I was really hoping that my 2 cycle buddies also get bfp. life is so unfair sometimes.

Clareber - yes scan is on 15th oct

Myra - yeah how did Sunday go!


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Bali - I am still keeping everything crossed for you and Friday, I know it is hard to stay positive, but hang in there and lets hope that Friday brings happy news for you    

Jules - good to see you are looking forward and making plans (it kept me sane).  I still am keeping the    for you for tomorrow first.

Clareber - I know, hectic and work.  All of sudden someone realises I exist and I seem to be getting loads of work to do.  We also move to new offices in Reading on Friday, so we have to pack crates etc, so there is no end to me being busy at the moment.  I just have to remember how to work hard and multi task, as I haven't had to do that for a while.  Dreading moving to the new office as I won't be able to go on FF at work as no doubt I will be sitting in the middle of an open plan office, rather than my current secluded corner    Hope you are doing well?

Babydreams - hope stimming is going ok for you.  When are you in for EC?

Myra - just saw your post about lunch last Sunday.  I hope whatever you did, it didn't upset you too much.  Hope the job is progressing and you have moved on from filing.

Elly - great news on your scan date.  I bet you can't wait. 

Hello to everyone else.


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Guys

Julesx and Bali,    i so hope offical test day brings you both good news, praying for you both   

Emma, tell Tash & N, I am delighted that the boys will be one step closer to home, its great news, i am so pleased that this will be less stressful for them all, give them all a big  

Wildcat, still smiling for you hun, carnt wait for your scan day  

Babydreams, hope the stimming is going well  

Chelsea, hi hunny, work is going well thanks and i told them i was having a gyne procedure and could i take some leave, well they have let me have it off as paid sick leave, so i get to keep my holidays, how cool is that, only taking a week off though, could not stand being stuck at home for the 2ww again

Hi to Jules77, Alisha, Ali, Gill, Monkey, Hatster, Fingers, Angie, Clare, Barney and everyone else

Meal went ok actually, when they 1st arrived nothing was said for the 1st couple of hours, so i made the 1st move and congratulated her on being pg, although must admit i had drunk a couple of glasses of wine by this point, she was very embarrassed, i was honest and told her that i was finding the whole thing quite stressful and that i was pleased for her, she was actually very nice about the whole thing, i even asked her about her 12 week scan, which she is not getting until she is 15 weeks, i had a good moan then and told her she should complain, also MIL was great, which makes a change, glad that its over with now and i can concentrate on my FET without feeling stressed about the situation.

Catch you all later xxxxxx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Bali and Jules.....still have evrything crossed for you guys   
Tash...great news   
Sprry gotta dash....aerobics starts in 10 mins
alixxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

Bali and Jules I'm sorry about the result   

Myra I'm glad it went okay xx

Hi to everyone 

Sukie


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Sukie

Thank you hun, i am so sorry that i forgot to say hi to you, hope you are well hun


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm good just getting impatient to get started again (still don't know when!)


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

still got everything criss crossed for you two bali and jules.. oohh you never know..    wishing you all the luck   

myra glad the meal wasn't so bad  

that's fab news regarding the boys    I bet they're made up to have them closer .. dont forget them piccys now em! kerry just keeps them  all to herself


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Cheeky Alisha    In fact - Os has sent me a pic of Tayla by email so will try to upload that tonight ( might need some technical help!!) Need to get a USB lead for my phone then i might be able to upload the photos I have of Jessica, Emily and Maxwell!! 

Jules/Bali - sorry to hear AF has arrived, I really hope that test day may bring you a nice surprise..     

Myra - glad the meal went OK, as you said at least it is out of the way now!! 

Babydreams - hope stimming is going OK  

Hope all you other lovely ladies are doing OK?


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning everyone

Myra - so glad to hear that Sunday went OK in the end, you probably feel a bit better for clearning the air, and I expect you won't have to do it again for a while too!  It's always best to be honest with people, I find they respond a lot better!  Good luck for DR in a few days!

Ali - Aerobics! go girl! I hope you werent too worn out when you got home.

fingers - you could MMS the pics to me and I'll post them?? Just a thought - if the MMS is too expensive (cos the phone companies charge a fortune for that!) then don't worry but I'm happy to post them if you want to.

Hi Alisha/Sukie/chelsea and anyone else!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash asked me to update you all

She rung late last night and she is much happier with how Frimley are looking after the boys,   both boys had their iv drips removed too   jay arrived at Frimley 1st then Kai followed later   she did say the boys were out of it as they had a long journey and were man handled quite a lot for the move bless them  
Picking her up later to drop her down at Frimley wont be able to go in and see the boys as family only   so no pics sorry ladies   but at least when there out i can give them both lots of sqidges


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

I WANT TO GET OFF THIS ROLLER COASTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Elly - thanks for the details of the pregnyl 'half life' - just worked it out and the levels would have been below 25 by last Sunday 1pm so when I tested Monday morning I'm assuming the faint line was not due to pregnyl  

They say 'it's not over until the fat lady sings' - well SHE'S NOT SINGING!!!!!!!!

Anyway, SHOCK HORROR the clinic test came up   - I couldn't believe it so did another test straight away and that came back   They both came up within 30 seconds! I used the Boots digital own brand. It was a 2 pack and you can use it from when your period is due. When I used it yesterday it came back negative and today   The bleeding has stopped for the moment. It seemed I had only one bleed yesterday morning. It was fresh blood and not loads but nothing else for the rest of the day     Nothing so far this morning! But I'm knicker checking like a lunatic  

Phoned the clinic and they have booked me in for a scan on Tuesday 23rd Oct. So although my emotions are all over the place I'm just going to take one day at a time         If the bleeding continues the clinic said I would need to go in for some blood tests but lets pray it was a one off         I know some women do bleed so I'm not going to stress about it unless it gets heavy then obviously it won't be a good sign.

So here we go - one day at a time - please please stay little one(s)       

Back later for personals when my brain is not like mush  

Oh and DH has arranged to come home tonight YYYYYAAAAAAYYYYYY!!!!!!! Haven't actually spoken to him yet - we keep missing each others calls and leaving messages   But he knows and he can't wait to come home  

Love Jules x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Jules               Congrats honey - try not to stress about the bleed, as you said not heavy and it happens to a lot of ladies very early on... SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO pleased for you and DH


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Jules - that's great news! Congratulations - I am so pleased for you and dh. As Fingers said lots of people seem to have a tiny bit of bleeding early on and hope it is just bean(s) settling in well. Have a great day!   

Bali - hope you are ok and that you are going to get the third BFP of the week on Friday   

Hi everyone else - hope you are all ok.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Woohoooooooooooo Well done Jules             

Now we just need Bali to test     

Love to everyone else


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

You know I said I wasn't going to stress!!!!!!!!!!!! Well I am   Just had another bleed - again not massive but it's there  

Oh I'm so worried that it's going to be over before it really gets going  

I was told at transfer that I would need to use cyclogest if I tested positive. But this morning the nurse said that I didn't need too so I'm a bit confused!

There must be something going on in there if the Boots test was negative one day and positive the next    

Oh the worrying has started


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jules-take the cyclogest as the bleed could be cause your body needs more progesterone   maybe ask woking to take a progesterone blood test to see if you need the cyclogest or gestone


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

hey jules I knew it!!   congrats hun      

don't panic.. get them cyclogest in place I'm sure everyone has them... if you were using them on 2ww.. ring clinic again and ask say you were told at e/t to use them. 

i went to doc's and asked to go to EPU for a blood test cause of the bleed I had on BFP  day and aftere some persuasion got the go ahead. It might help.. 
I know I felt better knowing the levels 

but i'm sure you should be taking the cyclogest..have you got enough?

well done hun and hang in there.. have a lie down.. I felt better being horizontal and felt the bleed would stop.       
alisha xx

that's a good idea what emma suggests


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

not just a pretty face Alisha


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Can't get through to the clinic yet but I have cyclogest at work so will pop one in!

Thanks Em - needed someone to say it would be ok! Off to the loo now!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Definatly TELL woking not ASK that you want your progesterone levels measured


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

OMG JULES!!!!! thats brilliant news!! I knew it - a line is a line and if it's not pregnyl then it can only be one thing!! Definately get the 
progesterone I'm taking it now and just got my GP to do me a prescription - this is free now as I'm pregnant so its a bonus! If you need any today you are welcoem to come and borrow some of mine as I have plenty here until you get yours sorted!

Also the bleeding might not be a bad sign - remember that I had heavy bleeding right through my last pregnancy and it didn't stop the baby growing! hang in there and get the tests done - Woking will do what you ask if you insist.

I'm off up to Frimley in a bit as I have my forms for HCG bloods to be done too - my GP is a good guy! I can't wait to see what the levels are as my official test day isn't until tomorrow (well today as me and Julesx had EC on the same day but I had a 3 day transfer).

Emma - aren't you off to see tash yet?

Oh here are some pics of the Woking babies - fingers sent them to me:

This is Maxwell - Ktx's little boy:










and this is BBpiglets girls - Jessica and Emily:


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh all the babies are gorgeous    

Elly-Leaving in a mo   good luck for your bloods


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

OMG the Babies are soooooooo CUTE!!!  The twins have different appearances which will help not to get them confused  HA HA 

JULES.... you put tears in my eyes with your news!!!! CONGRATS!  

I just started stimms last night so not much  to report however I am enjoying the last few days of feeling (normal ) before my ovaries swell up  etc..etc...  HERE we go on the rollercoaster. ........

Have a great day ladies!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks for posting the piccies Wildcat - aren't they all cuties!! BTW - that isn't a strange black hair growing out of Maxwell - I think it's my handbag on the table behind him!! Never said I was David Bailey     Will upload Os's piccie later on!!


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Jules - didn't I say to hang in there  .  I am so glad that I kept everything crossed for you - it made walking difficult, but it was well worth it, now that I have just seen your post.

Bali -   

Back later.  Got to work (aaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh)


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

arrrrr great piccys kerry   
aren't the babies just gorgeous   

good ol' elly being the techy one on here   hope them levels are good this arvo

have a lvoely afternoon emma 
#
babydreams good luck with those stimm jabs  

bali


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Just a real quickie to say.......

*OMG JULES!!! *
CONGRATULATIONS HUN!!!!     I'm so so pleased for you xxx 

No time for personals I'm afraid, I'm on 4 lots of 3am starts this week followed by 3 late shifts 
I am so behind in everything at home!! and SHATTERED!!
I am off from Tuesday for 3 days, so I hope to be able to do some personals then and catch up with you all.

Lots of love Angie xxxx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Now I'm too scared to go to the loo   Having a blood test tomorrow at 10.30. The nurse checked with Mr R again and he's still going with the 'no need for cyclogest'. I've had to use cyclogest on my previous IVF's and I have a load at home from my last one as I was supposed to use them up to 3 months. 

So ladies - what do you reckon - use the cyclogest as I have it anyway or not. If I use it, will it stop the bleeding but then it may possibly mask something that is not right?

I really feel like I'm going mad   Just trawled this sight all afternoon looking for inspiring stories about bleeding the same day as BFP


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - I hope you had a nice time with Tash - got an update for us?

Angie - 3am    I don't envy you but I'll be sure to fill you with coffee tomorrow!!!

Jules - If you have cyclogest left over then take it - I know that taking pregnyl shot and cyclogest can't do you any harm as I did this last time (I insisted on the cyclogest!) and they told me it can't hurt to take it - so why not! I've sent you a pm


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks Elly,
I may come straight to you from work, so excuse the uniform  
I love your ticker   It's so lovely to see and I'm so excited for you both!!!  
Catch u tomorrow hun x

Myra...I'm glad Sunday wasn't too bad hun. At least it's over with and out of the way now. Hopefully it's kinda cleared the air  
Angie x 

PS...the baby pics are beautiful


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2007)

Jules That is great that you have a positive, I hope the tests come back normal and healthy tomorrow, I'm keeping everything crossed for you hun


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Well bleeding in full flow now   Will probably have the blood test but I'll be very surprised if we progress with a viable pregnancy with losing this amount of blood   Got af type pains too - just to add insult to injury


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

just popping on real quick.....

Jules sorry that your bleeding a little more hun, sending you all the luck in the world of tomorrow   

Wildcats, huge congratulations to you both!!   

Piccies are lovely !!

Emma i pm'ed u earlier chicken  

Luck to all the ladies cycling at the moment   

Bendybird.xx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Jules got everything crossed for you.. hold on  
that's a bit wierd with the cyclogest.. I'd be tempted to take it if i had it.
hope the bloods go well..    

bali     

kerry Os is gorrrrrgeousssss   


must dash for work


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Julesx - any news this morning?    

Bali - I hope you are OK hun 

Bendy - thanks!! 

Angie - I'm sure I can live with you in uniform! lol 

Not much to report from me - can't get hold of docs to see if results are back - I will prob have to wait till after 3pm anyway.


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon ladies,

Really really busy at the moment so haven't been able to get on, but have been thinking of you all.

Congrats to Piglet and Luc on their new arrivals.
Kerry thanks for posting the pictures of the babies. They are sooooo cute!

Wildcat - Congratulations on your BFP. I really hope that everything goes smoothly for you this time.
Jules - How are you doing hon. Is there any news from your blood test. I hope the little beans are staying put.
Bali - Lots of     for testing tomorrow.
Alisha - So pleased your scan showed everything was progressing well.
Monkey - wow nearly 12 weeks already. Hope your scan goes well on Monday.
Babydreams - Hope the Stimming is going well. When do you think E/C will be?
Emma - Thanks for all the updates on Tash. Send her my love and glad that the boys are one step closer to home.
Myra - Glad that lunch wasn't as bad as you thought it might be.

As for me, I am on the countdown now to E/T next week. All being well it should be Wednesday.
Took the kittens for their neutering ops on Monday. As soon as we got Ebony home she started pulling at her stiches so we had to take her back, and she had  to have a cone around her neck and a bandage around the wound. She is getting used to it now and bounding around like normal. Spike and Oscar are on hand to give her licks, and help clean up the cat food she gets trapped in the cone at meal times!

Love to all

Jules xxx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

PM ME FOR ANY CHANGES!!! 

 Updated List of WN Ladies 

 Honorary WN Girls currently not on tx 









Mr Wildcat - We all love him loads

 Waiting for Appointments 









Fingersarecrossed - Appointment with Mr C on 17th Oct to talk about ICSI

 Waiting to Start 








Scaredy Cat
LadyTara
Miracle1978 
ballimac
Sarah38
AliPali hoping to start again after Christmas
Minow
Karen 1975 waiting to start FET
HopeSpringsEternal 
Hatster
Emma - Going to ARGC
Tracy6 
Beanie 
Jellybabe
Chelseabun 
Sukie 
Soulcyster 
Julesx 
Bali 
Angie follow up appointment at HH on 11th October

 Waiting for AF to start TX 









 On 21 day wait to start TX 









Myra waiting to start D/R for FET on 7th October

DownRegging









Posh24

Stimming









Jules 77 - Started Stimms for FET 22nd September. E/T 10th October
Gill
babydreams219 - Started Stimms 2nd October

 2WW PUPO !! 









 Waiting for First Scan -  








Wildcats - Scan booked for 15th October

 BEANS ON BOARD 









Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
Citygirl EDD 12-10-2007 
Bendybird EDD 12-12-07 
Mi Mi EDD 17th Dec 07 
Sumei EDD 2nd Jan 2008 
Caro EDD 15th Jan 2008 
Saz24 EDD 16th Jan 2008 
Sho28 EDD 18th Jan 2008 TWINS  
Nibbles EDD 28th Jan 2008 TWINS  
Hoopy EDD 6th Feb 2008 
BarneyBear - Natural BFP. EDD 18th Mar 2008 
Alisha Converted to IUI - EDD 11th April 2008 
Monkey2007 - EDD 23/04/08  
Strawbs - Natural BFP. EDD 28th April 2008 
Pots at ARGC - EDD? 
Clareber - EDD? 

 Woking Babies 









Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 
Jay Jay - Lewis born Tuesday 23rd January 2007 weighing 7lb 8 oz 
Miche21 - Amy 6lb 6oz and Lucas 6lb 5.5 born on Friday 16th March  
Charlies-Mum - Amy Joan Cooper born 11th April 2007 weighing 8lb 3 oz 
KTx - Maxwell Henry born on 29th August weighing 8lb 1 oz 
NVH - Kai 2.12lbs and Jay 3.10lbs born 25th September  
Oskira - Tayla Lily weighing 6lb 2 oz born 26th September 
BBpiglet7 Jessica (5lbs 4oz) and Emily (4lbs 15oz) born on 27th September  
LUC - Finlay Thomas born on Friday 28th September Weighing 8lb 4oz


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Just a quickie, the old witch came in all her glory on Tuesday evening, so all over for us.  DH stayed off work yesterday with me as we feel completely devastated.  I'm all cried out and feel numb.  I'm sure most of you know this feeling but it is the first time we are experiencing it and its much worse than i ever imagined  .  Well i don't know what else to say?  Jules I've PM'd you.

   to all the other WN ladies.

Love Bali xx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Bali - I am so sorry to hear your news  . Take care of yourself and dh  . I know that there are no words that will help at the moment but your time will definitely come   

Jules - hope you have good news from the clinic - thinking of you   

xx


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi there girls

I'm back from holiday and all chilled out for the time being - had a great time - lovely place!

Just a quick one as i'm at work  

Jules - so sorry to hear that you are bleeding - I'm really hoping it stops and your bean hangs on in there for you - take care   

Bali - so sorry to hear that you got af - Its the shi**iest feeling in the world isnt it and nothing prepares you for how awful it is. Hope you are doing ok and remember you WILL start to feel better soon and move forward x 

Wildcat - CONGRATULATIONS!      - Thats fantastic news - you really deserve this so enjoy it! x

Big hello to everyone else and catch you all later xx


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Hey hey all  

Wildcat, what did the docs say about the HCG results? hmmm? hmmm?

I am officially bored at work and demand to know!!

Love MrW


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Bali,

I am so sorry that this hasn't worked for you  
We do understand how absolutely devostating and unfair it is when it doesn't work and I wish there was something I could say to make it better. Please don't give up.
Sending you and your DH a great big hug.  

Jules xxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Mr W - you're back  

Hatster - welcome home hon  

Bali -   so sorry to hear your news. Take care of yourself hon


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Bali - so sorry     I've sent you a pm  

Elly - hope your bloods were good    

It's all over for us - bloods were not good (19) so something had implanted but didn't get much further   Going to have some time out so will probably just lurk for a while. Going to get myself down the gym and back to netball to take my mind off drugs and injections.

My sincere good luck to all you ladies having treatment     Hoping for lots of BFP's     

Take care all,

Jules x


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Bali - so sorry for your news.  It is a horrible feeling  .    

Hatster - glad you had a good holiday.

Elly - hope your bloods come back ok

Julesx - so sorry to hear your news.  Take care.

Jules77 - good luck for ET next week    as I won't be around.

I'm off to pack my case now, as leave for Cyprus in the morning.  

Take care all and    to all those currently undergoing treatment.


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Jules - so sorry to read about your blood test results. I hope that a break away from all things ivf will do you the world of good. Sending you lots of   and thinking of you and dh at this difficult time


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Bali -  I'm so sorry hun that it didn't work out for you, it is a horrible feeling to know what you have just put yourself through and you dont' get the ending you so desparately want - there isn't anything that words can say to make you feel better, but I will say to stay strong and get back on the horse right away! I have found in the past you have to start to plan the next one right away so that you can focus on the future and not on the past. Wishing you all the best .  

Julesx - the same to you honey - I'm soo soo sorry that you were given a glimmer of hope only to have it ripped away again so soon. I know how you feel as I have been there - my first ever pregnancy I knew for all of 5 days when I had a m/c, it felt like my world had been ripped apart. so sending you  too.  

Jules77 - thanks for the update and good luck with the ET in 6 days time, you have been here so many times - this has GOT to be your go    

Chelseabun - have a fab holiday - drink a few cocktails for us girls who can't be there with you!

Hatster - welcome back, tell us all about your trip! 

As for me the docs don't have the results yet - I've called them 3 times today now! I hope they will have them by tomorrow lunchtime! 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Bali, i am so sorry hun, i no how hard this all is and my thoughts are with you and dh, you will bounce back hun, until then you take care and i am really sorry that this was not your time  

Julesx, same for you hun, it is so hard to nearly get there, i am devastated for you and i hope that you can move forward when you are ready, i have pmed you, take care both of you  

Chelsea, have a fab time in Cyprus, you lucky thing you, have a wee tipple for me  

Hatster, glad you had a nice holiday and you are feeling relaxed, hope to bump into you at work soon  
Elly, goodluck with your blood results tomorrow and welcome back Mr Wildcat  

Jules77, not long to go till e/t, as Elly says this has to be your time hun  

Hi to Emma, Ali, Gill, Fingers, Monkey and everyone else


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Jules - so sorry to hear your news.. I found that taking time out really helped and feel much stronger, fitter and more positive now ( couldn't have imagined feeling like this 6 months ago)

Jules 77 - thanks for posting the list - Your poor kitty with the lampshade on her head - looks so cute but drives them mad!!
Good luck with ET     

Myra - hows the Job  

Chelsea - enjoy Cyprus - lucky you!! 

Everyone else   

Been another busy day at work today - AF appeared today - cd 34, as last cycle was 33 days seems like a pattern might finally be emerging out of the wreck of my body!! Working till late tomorrow at Heathrow seeing a group off to Brazil!! What fun standing round a busy airport for hours and not being able to go with them!!

Angie - don't you work at Heathrow? Are you working lates tomorrow?

MrW - such a tease coming on here saying hello and bu**ering off again.....

Anyway off to straighten my hair and sort myself out so at least I look presentable!! Have a lovely evening everyone...


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

just wanted to say

jules x I'm so sorry ..   that has to be one of the cruelest a bfp then... a chemical bfp.. my thoughts are with you and your dh   

bali I'm so sorry hun   it is one of the awfulist feelings and you feel like you dont know how to pick yourself up. give yourselves some time and let all those tears out... sometimes me and dp would go away for a couple of days to get away from the 'normality' of everything else helped.... but as the other girls have said after some time you start to feel normalish again.  

hope you other ladies are diddling ok.. its so sad when we have our ff's go through this   

jules 77 best of luck with e/t next week.. that's wizzed by  

elly good luck with those bloods  

hatster welcome back.. how was it? did you eat lots of yummy food  

myra howz you? and the new job?

hi to debs, kerry, angie, gill, emma, monkey and everyone else

must dash to college now


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

I just wanted to say hi to you all.
I'm keeping up on all your news, but I don't have time for personnals at the mo'. I'm on a 7 day stint at work and have just finished 4 lots of 3am starts so I'm very zombie-like!! 

*Fingers*...Yep hun, I work at Heathrow unfortunately and I'm now on 3 lates from tomorrow thankfully x

*Bali and Jules*...I think I've already said a few posts back, but I just wanted to say I'm thinking of you both  x

*Elly*....Did you get the blood test results today in the end? I hope they're all good  x

I will hopefully catch up with you all nx week when I have more time x

Love Angie xx


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Just to pre-empt Wildcat's return, the baseline HCG from Wednesday's test came out at 330, which is pretty good  considering the "official" test day wasn't till yesterday!!


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Wildcats... it sounds like two..or..three maybe?  

Bali and Jules...Just like everyone else has said. Take care of yourselves.... wish there was something I could do ........ it's so unfair.  

This is our first go and chances are it won't work. I'm not being negative but 35% chance is low. And if I accept it's more likely not to work than hopefully it will be easier to accept if it doesn't. I guess just a little psychology to help me cope with it.  What ever works right


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Angie you must be exhausted by now! I hope you are home now taking a nap!

babydreams - I know a few people who IVF has worked for first time, so it can happen, but I'm like you to some extent in that while I remain positive I'm realistic about the fact that it doesn't always work. I wish you all the best though and hope it does !!!

3 babies no thank you!!! one is lovely 2 will be OK (but scary!) 3 I would be petrified as there are too many things that can go wrong! I think we will just have to wait till the scan to see what is going on in there!


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Wildcat - thought you might find this website quite interesting for levels

http://www.betabase.info/

Hi everyone else

/links


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Jules -   so sorry that it was not a positive outcome in the end   thinking of you

Bali -   Im so sorry it did not work for you this time. How you feel right now is completely understandable and many of us on FF know what you are feeling   I know it didnt even enter my head that it would not work the first time and when it doesnt its a real kick in guts. I find that keeping busy, getting out and about and planning ahead helps to get through this time  

Elly - congratulations   the levels are looking good  

Angie - dont work too hard   

Debs - hope you are enjoying Cyprus

Myra - have you started yet   sorry Im a bit behind   I know you were due to start soon

Jules77 -     for ec

Babydreams - I think Elly has a good phylosophy - be positive but realistic     good luck


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Its the weekend yippeee.....

Bali & Julesx, hugs to both of you  

Hi Jelly, how you hun, i start d/r on Sunday   i hate d/r, feels ages away to e/t, not until 9/11

Elly, those results sound great hun, lovely and healthy levels  

Babydreams, sending    your way  

Alisha & Fingers, new job going well thanks, i have just completed my 3rd week, feel like part of the furniture already   also i told them i was having a gyne procedure and i would need to take some holiday, well they have kindly given me a week of paid sick leave, so was really pleased

Hi to everyone else, Ali, Gill, Monkey, Jules77, Hatster, Angie and everyone else x


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

Bali and Julesx- love and hugs to both of you. You never forget how bl**** awful it feels when all of this fails- like there is never going to be a good day- but the idea of getting away from it all is a good one- it doesn't change a thing but it re-energises you, gives you both time as a couple to remember what is great about your life- go sight seeing somewhere and tire yourself out so you get some well needed rest. It will get better with time.

Elly- did you have 3 put back? If each one divides it could be 6 in there-ho ho ho!!!!

Angie- you start work way too early- it's not healthy  

Chelsea bun- hope Cyprus is fab...

Babydreams- whether you are optimistic or pesimistic, it still stinks IF it doesn't work...be optimistic and send those positive vibes to your embies, but as Elly wisely says, be realistic- don't expect 100% success- the shock of failure could be a   killer

Have to go, dinner calling, have a good weekend all.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Clareber - no chance of that many thank god! I wouldn't want more than 2 anyway cos of the dangers! but my levels indicate that it 'could' be twins - but it could also be single as they are above average for single but not massivley high for 2 - so we'll just have to wait and see at the scan! 

Hi Myra - sounds like your new job is suiting you really well - a week off paid is just great!!! 

Jellybabe - how are you doing at the mo?

Monkey - thanks for the link - I've added mine in and will add in the new numbers once I get them next week!

I'm off now - have a great weekend all!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

No-one on today? I hope everyone is OK and having a lovely weekend! 

Back off to watch more tv then....


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Okay Woking ladies I need some advice.,......


I've have a friend who is visiting Denmark and wants to come and visit. ......I am so excited and want her to come ....... Of course the timing is off....she will be coming in sat night and I have egg collection on Monday.  Do you think I will feel like doing things with her on sunday?  and what about the day after egg collection?  As I've never been through this before I have no idea how it's gonna feel.? 

I don't want to miss her company but at the same time this is our chance for a baby. 

Am I able to take paracetomal? 

Any advice would be great! 

Hope your having a great weekend.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Babydreams - if she is a good friend I would let her come. I have only had EC once, afterwards I wasn't in agony but I was very uncomfortable for a few days. You can take paracetamol but not a lot else. I suppose it depends on how close you are to your friend and whether she knows about tx... if nothing else it might take your mind off things for a few days...


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Babydreams - I agree with fingers - there is no reason why she shoudln't come and stay with you - you will be find on the Sunday to do stuff, as long as you aren't planning on going to a theme park or go karting! so no worries there. As for the day after EC you will be sore, but still mobile so perhaps arrange to stay in most of the day and chat and perhaps just go out for a light lunch somewhere so you don't have to cook.

On this round of tx I had my dad and my brother staying for the entire weekend (they were meant to come on the Monday but they showed up on Saturday!) and my brother brought his girlfriend too - mostly because he was chopping a tree down and dad was fixing my fence!!! Now I ended up cooking for them all, even on the Monday which was ec day - the rest of the time I spent sat on my bum watching tv! so you will be fine, just take it easy and don't arrange to go on heavy shopping trips!

Yes paracetamol is fine - but not ibuprofen or anything else!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Bali and Jules...i am so so sorry things didnt work out for you guys......but it will happen and you will both make amazing mummies.   
Jules77...good luck for EC next week   
Gill......good luck matey       
Myra......yippee you have started, hope that first jab went ok....glad your new job is going well   
Elly....wow those levels sound good...i bet its twins 
Babydreams........the girls have given you great advice, hope all goes well....keep us updated on the follie count   
Chelsea...have a fab time in Cyprus,
Just checked out Tash boys...they are gorgeous
Hope you r all having a great weekend, shame about the weather.
Catch up in the week
xxxx Ali xxxxxx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Guys

Hope you all have had a great weekend

Ali, 1st jab tonight hun, dont know why but i am feeling slightly nervous   dh has been away all weekend but will be back in time to do the 1st jab   i hate him doing it as he just makes a mad dive at my tummy, much rather do it myself   i will only let him do this one, than all the rest will be in my safe hands, hope that you are well hun  

Tashs baby boys are so cute    to both of them

Hi Elly, hows you today hun, still   for you both 

Hi, Fingers, not long to go till your apppointment  

Gill, goodluck hun, loads of     coming your way  

Hi to everyone, Bali, Julesx, Jules77, Hatster, Angie, Chelsea, Clare, Babydreams, Alisha, Monkey, Bendy (your next hun), Jelly and anyone that i have missed


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Myra - didn't realise it had come round that quick - good luck with first jab - I know what you mean when you say about DH diving in there - I'd much rather do it myself too but it lets DH feel involved!! Good luck hon     

Ali   

Gill - good luck hon     Miss you


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

can't believe I was last to post last night and first to post this morning!! Hope everyone had a good weekend  

Another fun week in the office begins!!

Where is everyone


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Myra - Mrw made a dive at my tummy once - it hurt really bad so I made sure he did it slowly - he's really good at it now and I'd rather he did it as it gives him something to do!!! Good luck with the jabs!!

Hi Ali 

Morning fingers - yeah it was quiet over the weekend on here, I guess everyone was busy.

MrW is on a plane now to New York for the week, I will miss him like crazy, but at least he's back for the scan next Monday! I will call the docs later and see if they have my bloods from friday!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Elly - any news on your bloods?


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Yep - docs called (cos the dozy receptionist could see that something had come back, but she didn't know what the number was!) 

The number is 611, this is good cos it shows doubling, which means it is unlikely it's ectopic, and it's growing as it should!  I still don't know if it's one or two as the numbers seem to fall in the high end for one and the low end for 2 - so I have no clue! still it's nice to know that everything is ok in there and things are happening!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

They sound good levels to me and they are doubling satisfactorily, as you said at least it reassures you that something is happening in there! Nearest thing to a window into the tummy that you can have at this stage!!


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon ladies,

Hope everyone had a nice weekend.

Elly - your levels sound like they are rising nicely. I bet you can't wait till your scan next week.
Myra - Hope the D/R goes well and not too many side effects.
Fingers - Not long now till your appointment is it.
Ali - Hope you are well. Do you know when Gill is in for E/C?
Babydreams - Hope that you are doing ok. When are you in for your progress scan?

 to all you other lovely ladies and Mr W!

Sending lots of     to my precious embies for the thaw tomorrow.
My SIL said today that she had a dream last night that I had twins .......   Lets hope this is a sign that this will be the time that works!

Jules xxx


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Elly - so pleased your levels are doubling   that must be very reassuring

Myra - ouch   hope the jabbing is going ok   pinch up hard and you wont feel a thing  

Jules77 - this is the one     not sure exactly where you are in you cycle but     for wherever your at  

Fingers   love your cat picture btw

Ali - have pm'd you


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Jules - lets hope this is a good sign for you hun, after all your goes this HAS to be your time! sending you positive     

Jelly - yeah its good to know something good is going on, I'm so nervous about this one that the waiting is torture, it will be like this the whole way through though so I'm doing my best to not worry as it won't get me anywhere! The knicker checking doesn't stop though!

Im so tired tonight, I think I'm going to go to bed very soon!!! can't stop yawning!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Jules - no lot long to go now - am a bit nervous to be honest, although it's not as if it my first go!! Wondering what Mr C will change about tx this time round - I'm pretty sure I won't be able to start till after Xmas so at least I will have time to get my head in the right place again!! Good luck with your thaw tomorrow          

Jelly - I thought it was cute pic too   Hope you are doing OK  

Elly - must be that pg tiredness setting in!! 

Ooooh - hubby calling me for cuppa and foot massage   Back later


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Guys

Just a quickie, just out of the bath and ready for bed, well 2 jabs done, although i must admit not feeling great this time, woke up this morning feeling like i had a cold starting, and getting terrible hot flushes, never had this last time, god help me i am only 2 jabs in, oh well hope it will all be for a good cause, i was brave let dh do the 2nd jab, he was quite good this time, although i did warn him no javelin throwing  

Jules 77, good luck for the thaw hun, as Elly say this has to be your time   

Well hope you all are well Jelly, Wildcats, Alisha, Julesx, Bali, Fingers, Angie, Baby, Bendy, Gill  , Ali, Hatster and everyone, excuse if i have missed you sorry d/r head


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Just a quickie as I have to leave in a few mins to go to work.

Jules good luck today hun - I'll check back later to see how you are doing with the embies.

fingers - oooo lucky girl, I adore foot massage!! MrW does it for me though sometimes!

Hi to everyone else


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Foot massage was so good I didn't come back last night !!!

Jules77      

Myra - sorry you are having d/reg s/effects .... glad DH didn't do his Steve Backley impression!!


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Morning Girls,

Sorry not posted for a while but our result knocked me off my feet for a few days, but I'm back now.  We have a follow up apt with Mr B next month, and hopefully start d/reg in December.  Have been thinking of you all even though i wasn't posting.  My DH and I checked into a nice hotel in London at the weekend and went to west end to see Lion King which was fantastic.  It did us the world of good to refocus on whats great in our lives, each other.  Thanks for all you well wishes, it means a lot.

Julesxx Really hope your doing OK?  

Jules77 wishing your little embies all the strength to thaw out nicely    

Myra, well done on starting your d/regs, but sorry about your nasty systems already,    

Elly, hope all is well with you, thinking of you lots    , good luck for your scan, thats come around quickly

Fingers, good luck with your apt with Mr C

Babydreams whens your next scan, hope your OK?   

Jelly and Chelsea, how you doing, where are you at with treatment?

Hi to everyone else, Ali, Gill, Clareber, Alisha, strawbs, Angie, Hatster and Bendy 

Love Bali xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Bali - glad to hear you have treated yourself and that you are feeling a bit better about things. Thanks for your good wishes regarding the appt


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning Girls,

Feeling a little   Only 1 out of 4 embies survived the thaw. Last time all of them survived so feeling a little disappointed.

What we are going to do is monitor the 1 that survived and then tomorrow defrost some of those that were frozen at the next stage. Keeping my fingers crossed that these survive and that todays little one is a fighter. All being well E/T will be on Thursday at 9.00.

Will catch up more later

Jules xxx


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Jules77

thinking positive thought and sending lots of positive vbes to your embies and you        Love Bali xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Jules


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm finally on a day off after 7 VERY LONG shifts, so I just wanted to pop on and say hi to you all. 

*Jules*...lots and lots of luck for the outcome on Thursday, I know the next 2 days are going to be such a worrying time for you. I'm thinking of you 

*Elly*.....I'm being very naughty and leaving some quick msgs on here when I should be doing 'stuff'. I'm procrastinating as I don't know where to start!!! Sorry abt tomorrow, but I hope to be able to at least pop in for a quick coffee at some point. I'll text first xx

Hi everyone else. 
I'm sorry for lack of personals, but I don't have so much time now that I'm back at work, and am so behind in everything!! 

Love Angie xxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Bali - welcome back hun, its good to see that you and DH have had a little you time, it's so important to take time out.

Jules77 - sorry to hear that only one embie made it - I hope that the others are little fighters like this one. I believe that this is a way of knowing that the ones that didn't make it wouldn't work out so you know you will be putting back the very best. Good luck for the next thaw    

Angie - I'm sure we can sort out a quick coffee perhaps in the afternoon - if not we can find another day I'm sure so don't worry! just txt me if you are free!

fingers - dont blame you for not coming back! lol

I'm off now - I'm soooo tired today - I didn't get home from work till 7.30 tonight so a long day for me! not used to it


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hello Everyone.

Jules....Sorry to hear about the thaw....But it only takes one.!!!!  Good luck on Thursday..........

Myra...hope the side effects are going away....  When is your EC scheduled?

POSH..........How are you doing  Your right behind me! 
As for me....so far so good!  I love milk ....thank god!  I'm in  at 8:40 tomorrow and friday for scans.

So far 4 follies on left (12,10,9,9 ) and the right just one!  So they doubled my menopur.!!!!  I can't believe how fast it works!  ( I scanned myself at work and the 12 already grew to 14!!)  Tomorrow I should know exactly when EC will be. 

Thanks for the feedback regarding how I'm going to be feeling.  I really want to do some London sightseeing with her! 

Have a great week everyone!  If anyone is at the clinic at the time I am.....I will be in a medical uniform....come say  HI!


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi girls I hope you are all keeping well

Jules77 good luck and I hope that they all thaw well and you have lots to chose from on Thurs including the little embie you have     . I'm sending you lots of positive vibes


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Guys

Babydreams, wow, what job do you have being able to scan yourself at work, how cool is that, goodluck with your official scans    i want your job   No e/c for me as i am on FET

Jules77, hope all goes well with tomorrows thaw, i hope that your embie that survived today is growing beautifully   

Bali, welcome back hun, nice to see you   good for you wanting to get started again  

Well hello to Elly, Alisha, Fingers, Angie, Julesx, Jelly, Hatster, Clare, Monkey, Bendy, Suki and everyone else  

My friend had her 2nd baby this morning, she was due today, waters broke at 4am when she got up for a pee, midwife called, no time to go to hospital, all over by 6am, 9lb 2oz baby girl, no pain relief, au natural, i want one of those  

Catch you all soon, feeling abit better today


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Jules77 -   hope the thaw goes well today  

Alisha - your inbox is full   I couldnt pm you last night  

Angie - phew   you've been working so hard   put your feet up for a bit

Bali - so glad you had a good time away   I find it is a real healer and helps draw a line under past events   its good to be looking to the future  

Babydreams - how useful being able to scan yourself   Im so jealous   I think I would be in there every half hour checking on the follies progress    wont it be nice when you can be scanned as often as you like when you get your bfp    

Wildcat - dont work too hard   how you feeling today  

Myra - glad you are feeling a little brighter yesterday  

Ali & fingers


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

Just a quick note to say good luck to Jules for the thaw of your other frozen embies and for et tomorrow.

Myra - great news on starting dregs for your FET - won't be long now until you get your BFP

Babydreams - glad to hear that the menopur is doing its stuff. Good luck for your scan today.

Hope everyone else is doing ok. We had our 12 week scan on Monday - mixed emotions as one of them hasn't made it but the other one looked perfect and healthy so on balance I am very pleased.


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi guys,

Hope you're all well today x
Tis very quiet on here lately!!  

Just a quickie question to pick your brains  

Can any of you who have had IUI at WN tell me roughly how much a cycle costs inc' drugs etc... and roughly what the protocol is with regards to drugs needed, how long the cycle takes and procedure etc.
I know everyones cycle will be different dependant on their specific needs, but just roughly.

Many thanks,

Love Angie x  .............must dash as am 'multi-tasking'


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon ladies,

BabyDreams - Sending your follies lots of growing  and that your scan on Friday shows them getting nice and big. How cool that you can scan yourself and track their progress!

Myra - Hope the jabs are going well.

Monkey - Sorry to hear that there were mixed emotions at your scan but pleased that one precious baby is growing nice and strong.

Angie - I can't remember how much the FET is. The drugs are a lot cheaper as you just need to take Menopur and then Prognova tablet to thicken the lining. I will try and remember to have a look at home at my invoices. The length of the cycle is about the same as a fresh one but you only have 2 scans. A baseline and then a progress scan towards the end to check the lining is nice and thick for transfer.

Bali - Hope that your appointment with Mr B can bring you some answers. Glad you managed to get away and spoil yourself a bit. I really want to see the Lion King.

Wildcat - Hope you are well and not missing Mr W to much while he is away!

I phoned Woking as I hadn't heard about the defrost, and I must have got mixed up yesterday. They are not thawing the other Embies until tomorrow morning, so they will call then and all being well we will be in at 1.00 tomorrow. Thanks everyone for all your kind   wishes.

Jules xxx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Jules, thanks for that hun. (btw, it wouldn't be a FET as I have no frosties, I was wondering abt IUI)
Lots and lots of luck for tomorrow, I have everything crossed for you xx

Love Angie xxx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Angie,

As you can tell my brain isn't working today!
I have done an IUI as well but a while ago so just trying to remember ...
I still think it is about the same length of time as a fresh cycle. You D/R as normal, and then just take a small dose of menopur with the aim to get 2 or 3 good sized Follies. You have a number of scans to track progress. You then take a triger shot and then get "basted" a day or so later. Cost is a lot less as there is obvious no theatre time but then the success rates are much lower so need to weigh it up. We tried one IUI as we are "unexplained" and when it didn't work we moved straight on to IVF .

Why not give Woking a call and ask about the cost and length of procdure as they will be able to advise.

Jules xxx


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Sorry for the me post...............

Our cycle has to be abandoned.  I didn't respond well enough.  We are sad but we know it is just a small chance for us to ever be parents.

Thanks for all you support and advice.


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Babydreams -  so sorry that it has not worked out for you both this time   you must be so disappointed  thinking of you and dh


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Thank you jellybabe...


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Babydreams - so sorry hun  it must be awful for you and DH to get so far and not get to ec - but on the positive side you saved a lot of money and they will change your drugs next time to ensure you respond better, I had mine upped this time as last time i only got 2 eggs which I feel was a total waste of time and money as it didn't work, this time I got 10!  - how many follies did you get? 

Jules77 - good luck for the next thaw - you must be very anxious waiting - I hope it all works out    

Angie - can't help with the IUI i'm afriad - give woking a call, I'm sure they'd be happy to advise!

Myra - yeah sounds perfect! lol

hi to everyone else - just a quickie from me tonight as i'm knackered and am off to bed soon!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Babydreams - so sorry honey, I understand how you feel as I didn't get to EC on my 1st attempt - take care of yourself and DH and don't forget we are all here if you need us


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks wildcat and fingers for sharing your stories. ....    There's so many processes that must go right or the whole thing is over.  We'll try again.

Have a great day .


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Blinking 'eck - it's been like the Marie Celeste on here today -   where is everyone?


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon ladies,

Babydreams - So sorry to hear that this cycle has been abandoned. On one of my treatments I didn't respond very well so it was converted to an IUI. I understand how upset you must be feeling to get this far, but as Wildcat says is very expensive to go ahead with E/C and only have one or two eggs. Did they give you the option to convert to IUI - it worked for Alisha! Next time they will up the Menopur and I am sure you will get lots of lovely big embies.


As for me, I am now officially PUPO. They defrosted 2 more embies this morning and they both survived and I have a nice 6 cell and a 4 cell on board. Start the Clexane injections tonight which I am not looking forward to ....

Hope everyone else is doing well.

Love to all,

Jules xxx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

PM ME FOR ANY CHANGES!!! 

 Updated List of WN Ladies 

 Honorary WN Girls currently not on tx 









Mr Wildcat - We all love him loads

 Waiting for Appointments 









Fingersarecrossed - Appointment with Mr C on 17th Oct to talk about ICSI

 Waiting to Start 








Scaredy Cat
LadyTara
Miracle1978 
ballimac
Sarah38
AliPali hoping to start again after Christmas
Minow
Karen 1975 waiting to start FET
HopeSpringsEternal 
Hatster
Emma - Going to ARGC
Tracy6 
Beanie 
Jellybabe
Chelseabun 
Sukie 
Soulcyster 
Bali 
Julesx 
Angie follow up appointment at HH on 11th October
babydreams219 

 Waiting for AF to start TX 









 On 21 day wait to start TX 









DownRegging









Myra started D/R for FET on 7th October

Stimming









Gill
Posh24

 2WW PUPO !! 









Jules 77 - FET - E/T 11th October

 Waiting for First Scan -  








Wildcats - Scan booked for 15th October

 BEANS ON BOARD 









Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
Citygirl EDD 12-10-2007 
Bendybird EDD 12-12-07 
Mi Mi EDD 17th Dec 07 
Sumei EDD 2nd Jan 2008 
Caro EDD 15th Jan 2008 
Saz24 EDD 16th Jan 2008 
Sho28 EDD 18th Jan 2008 TWINS  
Nibbles EDD 28th Jan 2008 TWINS  
Hoopy EDD 6th Feb 2008 
BarneyBear - Natural BFP. EDD 18th Mar 2008 
Alisha Converted to IUI - EDD 11th April 2008 
Monkey2007 - EDD 23/04/08  
Strawbs - Natural BFP. EDD 28th April 2008 
Pots at ARGC - EDD? 
Clareber - EDD? 

 Woking Babies 









Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 
Jay Jay - Lewis born Tuesday 23rd January 2007 weighing 7lb 8 oz 
Miche21 - Amy 6lb 6oz and Lucas 6lb 5.5 born on Friday 16th March  
Charlies-Mum - Amy Joan Cooper born 11th April 2007 weighing 8lb 3 oz 
KTx - Maxwell Henry born on 29th August weighing 8lb 1 oz 
NVH - Kai 2.12lbs and Jay 3.10lbs born 25th September  
Oskira - Tayla Lily weighing 6lb 2 oz born 26th September 
BBpiglet7 Jessica (5lbs 4oz) and Emily (4lbs 15oz) born on 27th September  
LUC - Finlay Thomas born on Friday 28th September Weighing 8lb 4oz


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Guys

Jules77, congratulations on being PUPO hun, well done, praying this is your time, you deserve it   so pleased that your embies survived the thaw   

Angie, hope that follow up went well today hun  

Babydreams, so sorry hun, that they had to cancel your cycle, when you start your next one, i am sure they will up your drugs hun   it must be heartbreaking after all the build up, take care  

Hi to everyone else, Gill, Ali, Alisha, Fingers, Wildcats, Jelly, Bali, Julesx, Hatster and everyone else

Nearly the weekend, yippeee


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi all,

Sorry for the 'me' post that's about to follow, but I'm afraid I'm not sober enough to do any personals, lol   xx

We went to HH today for our follow-up. It was really positive, and based on our history of 3 failed ICSI's, our consultant has written down a few tests that he wants us to go for before we make plans for a way forward. They include tests for sperm fragmentation for DH (which will have to be paid for privately, and he's given us the address of a consultant in London that he has recommended) and loads for me for possible NK cells and immune issues that hopefully will be covered by the NHS. 
We left there with renewed hope and positivity and a slight change of plans  
Regardless of the finances, we are hoping to possibly go for our 4th ICSI attempt in abt 6 months time   (we've had a long chat and have kinda thought....''sod it!'', we have to see this journey through to the end!). In the mean time though, we are going to try all the 'natural options' that we had already planned. 
We have just been out for a lovely meal and I'm VERY squiffy  , so I apologise for any typos!! lol 

Have a good evening all

Love a very slightly p~~##d Angie  xxxx  

PS..For anyone who is impressed with my drunk typing skills.....it has taken me AGES to write and edit this post into 'understandable English' lol!!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Evening all!

Angie - very impressed! My typing when I'm sober is worse than your drunk typing so well done! Oh and great news that you are going to try again - stick to those pills and get as healthy as you can be    

Jules77 - I'm so pleased to come home and read that you are PUPO with 2 lovely embies! I'm keeping everything crossed for you    

Hi Myra! 

Babydreams - I know it's hard right now but I'm glad to see you are going to go again - get a quick follow up - they might even put you on the short protocol like me which means you can start on day 2 of your cycle!!!  Next time you will get loads more follies


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Elly

Hows you hun, hope you are well, look at my piccie on my avatar, its our new truck, me sitting behind the wheel, although you carnt see me, just thought i would show you what dhs baby looks like


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Angie, glad all went well today hun, good for you having a few drinkies, have a large one for me, although must admit, i have been naughty and had a wee one myself tonight, after all i am only d/r, that would drive anyone to drink


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

evening

jelly my inbox is freed up now   sorry about that  

jules congrats on being pupo     best of for this go hun .. got to be your go! grin and bare the clexane.. don't flick out the bubble its there for a reason and if it really hurts move to a different spot   

ang great news .. and great that there's something different to try    and here's to 4th time lucky it got us!!   

babydreams so sorry about your tx..  how dissapointing for you and your dh. Hope they have a good rethink and your follow up is productive.     I thought it was all going well   take care

hey myra you've started down regging then! ohh the joys! nice car though mrs   ohh have a wee one for me too! 

hello all you other ladies.. must be taking some time away from here or just lurking   so you think you have lives ehhh!?   

just had snooze this evening so tired again.. my ravenous hunger pangs have subsided and I'm no longer fit to eat a horse daily   its probably cause i've stopped the roids now.. but my rash is back which is a sure sign that it was immune related as I had suspected   and that means my immune system is ready to rage.. just hoping bubs is going to be alright in there   
ok din dins.  ready.. jerk chicken rice and peas   ttfn


----------



## BABOUCHKA (May 16, 2007)

Hello everyone, 

I really need some help and reassurance. I am undergoing my first ivf in woking and I want to find out about egg collection. I understand it is doner under GA but do you have to be intubated? Can you let me know how it was for you. I have had a terrible problem in the past with GA and intubation I thought there was no intubation(I may have misunderstood the consultant....) but today the nurse seemed to thng they will intubate and I am really really worried. 

Apologies if I have posted this in the wrong place but I would specifically want to know what happens in Woking. 

Many Thanks for any replies. 

Babouchka


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Babouchka

Not sure if Woking inturbate you for e/c, but all in all it is really a short space of time that you are under GA, my advice is to call Woking and ask one of the nurses to speak to the anaesthetise for you, they will be able to help and advise you, goodluck with your cycle and if you want to stick around then we are all a lovely bunch on here and hopefully will be able to help during your cycle.

Myra xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh I see - you all come out of the woodwork once I leave work   

Jules - congrats on being PUPO honey lots of        


Alisha - glad the hinger pangs have subsided!! You are prob right about the steroids.  

Myra - hows the d/regging going - nice wheels by the way!!

Elly - how are you passing time with Chris away?

Babouchka - I don't know about intubation - I wouldn't have thought so as it's a very light GA I don't remember it anyway - no sore throat or anything - I echo what Myra says - give Woking a call - prob try to speak to Caroline who runs the dept and she'll get you a definitive answer... Good luck honey    

Angie     you p***head!! glad HH appt went well and that you have a plan for moving forward, enjoy the trying naturally  

Hello all you other lovely ladies - come out wherever you are!!


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi Girls, 

Sorry not posted for few days but busy being back at work. I'm on nights at mo, hence the time 

Babydreams, I'm so sorry about your cycle  .  Keep your chin up, and look forward to next cycle.

Myra, nice wheels Hun , hows the dreaded d/regs going?

Angie, Glad your enjoying your wine again 

Elly Hows things?  Hope your OK?    for your scan.

Fingers, your apt coming round now. 

Jules77, congratulations on being PUPO    

Babouchka, welcome, and good luck for your future IVF, sorry not sure about your question.  I just presumed that they intubated because it was a GA, now I'm doubting that?

Alisha, hows the pregnancy going?

Hi to Jelly, Chelseabun, Gill, Ali, Strawbs, Hatster, Sukie, and anyone I've missed,

Love and Hugs Bali xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning ladies

OMG I joined ******** a few days ago and I'm being sucked in!! I thought FF was addictive! 

Myra - NICE TRUCK!!! mmmm its a Mitsubishi! I drive a Mitsub Galant and I LOVE it, very very reliable car. I'm so jealous! 

Babouchka - as the other girls have said its best to call them as they wil lknow for sure. The GA is light, you are only under for 15-20 mins max! and come round very quickly!

Bali - I'm good thanks, just impatiently waiting for Monday!

Fingers - Keeping myself busy with work, ******** and friends! he is home tomorrow at 7am so I'm very pleased about that. I miss him terribly! 

Alisha - I'm the same and I'm only just pg. I have to eat every 2 hours or I feel starving! It's pretty normal as I had the same last time too.

Can't stop, a friend is coming over and I have a few things to do before she gets here - damn you ********!


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning girls,

Horay it is Friday!

Angie - Glad the follow up appointment went well. Can't believe you were so squiffy by 18.30 when you posted, if you hadn't told me, I wouldn't have known as your spelling was fine!  
Myra - Love the car!
Wildcat - Not long till your appointment. Can't wait to hear your news .... will it be one or two .... Am I right in thinking that one of your readings from Leslie mentioned twins??
Babouchka - The GA is very light and I had no problems or a sore throat, so if they did intubate I didn't even notice. Hope you will keep posting on here. When are you in for E/C ?
Bali - Nice to hear from you. Hope the night shifts aren't too bad.
Alisha - Thanks for the tip about the air bubble in the Clexane. First jab yesterday went ok, although as I had been warned it did hurt a bit. 
Fingers - It was bit quiet on here yesterday wasn't it!!

Love to all

Jules xxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Blimey Bali - you posted early  

Bit of a 'me' post - can anyone help? I got my annual blood results back today 

my LH and FSH are 4 iu/L and oestradial 77pmol/l - all three taken on day 3 of cycle... any ideas if these are good or bad? I think if I remember rightly that if LH is higher than FSH that is a sign of PCOS... so maybe the PCOS is abating a bit since my weight loss? No idea on oestradiol levels so if anyone knows anything , please speak up!!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Anybody


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi there all 

Babydreams - so sorry your cycle got cancelled but hopefully they will change your dosages and next time will be fine with lots of follies!. Keep   

Jules - great to hear that you are pupo again! Sending you lots and lots of   

Fingers - Those results are great! 4 is very good for FSH (I think it falls into excellent category) which indicates a good ovarian reserve and its great that your LH is the same as pcos often causes it to be higher than fsh so looks like your weight loss has done the trick with that! The oestradiol looks low as well which is good   Hope your appt goes well and Mr C is impressed  

Myra - nice car! hope the d/r isnt too awful

Big hello to everyone else - wildcat, jelly, chesea, Bali, sukie, Alisha xx
Got to run as out for a girls night tonight and need to get ready - have good weekends everyone xxx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all well, just a quickie to wish you all a great weekend, i carnt believe i have been in my new job a month today, it has gone so quickly, also i told my boss that i had to go for a couple of scans before my gyne procedure   she was great about it, so i am relieved, so i have the day of e/t off and the next 5 days after, then the 2 days leading to test day off.

Catch you all soon, have a good one girls 

Luv Myra xxx


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Babouchka - they do intubate you as twice I have woken up in recovery whilst it is being removed - but it is all over VERY quick and I think the majority of the time you are still asleep when it happens   

Jules77 - so glad you have two lovely embies on board  

Myra - is that the truck you rocked up in at the WN talk   it was super dooper      how are your lovely little dogs   they are soooooooo cute  

Wildcat - my freinds have sent me emails to join ********   I had no idea what it was though so just didnt join   glad all is going well with you

Fingers - sorry cant help with your question   not an expert in that  

Babydreams - thinking of you  

Angie - so glad you had such a positive consultation   you are lucky to have such a progressive consultant   enjoy the plonk whilst you can

Alisha - horses everywhere will be relieved   

Debs - hope you had a lovely time in Cyprus  

Haster - hope you also had a nice time away   any news on your op date yet

Bali - I loved the lion king   the costumes and music are fab arent they

Ali - will pm u 2moro   yeah friday.....................   

Have a lovely w/e everyone


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Jules77 - yeah in the past I have had 4 clairvoyants tell me I'm going to have twins! so who knows, my blood levels do seem to be high, but they were last time too so I'm just not sure! Only 3 more days to wait though till I find out! That clexane jab sounds nasty, I hope it does it's job!!    

fingers - those levels sound ok to me as hatster said the LH is fab!!! 

Myra - one month already!!    wow time flies! as long as you are enjoying it, it sounds like they are being really fair to you so must be a good thing!

Hi jelly  and anyone else!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi Girls - thanks for the feedback on the hormone levels - I was secretly hoping that you would tell me it was good   Hope Mr C sees it that way next week!! 


Hatster - good to "see" you honey - enjoy your night out!!

Myra - blimey has a month gone already - glad your boos has been good about time off!!

Wildcat - what's all this about ********? I'm scared to look at it as I am so untechnical it's not true!!

Jules - congrats on being PUPO!! 

Had a lovely card today from Maxwell (and Ktx!!) thanking me for the prezzie I bought and wishing me luck and babydust for my appt - how sweet!! And how clever is Maxwell being able to write at 6 weeks old and such neat handwriting!!    They breed them clever at Woking!!

So what's everyone up to this weekend. DH is working tomorrow so plan on doing the housework, ironing and just having a mooch round the house day. Also plan on writing a list of questions for Mr C - he won't know what's hit him!! Am also taking photos with me of before and after weight loss so he can see the difference!! (You never know whether they will remember you do you?!!). 
Sunday I have got to get my spring bulbs in if the weather is OK!! Hope to get to see my gorgeous nephew at some point too!! Whatever you are all doing - have a great weekend xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

WERE IS EVERYBODY   

Anyone watching the rugby  COME ON ENGERLAND      we can beat those Frenchies   

Fingers - there are some good questions permanently posted at the top of the IVF board  might help with that list you are compiling

Elly - good luck for your scan  cant wait to hear how you get on 

Jules77 - hope you are resting up


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

WOW   cant believe no one has posted in 24 hours   better things to do I supose    

My brother in law is going to Iraq in two weeks   so we had a bit of a family gathering at our place today   it was so nice to all be together but very sad saying goodbye    it is such a horrible thing and we all wish he didnt have to go       he is absolutely devoted to his son Max and is going to find being away from him very very hard

Hope you all had a good w/e    is there anybody out there...........


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi sorry you've been talking to yourself jelly   sorry you've had to say good bye to your bil must have been really hard for you & everyone     vibes to him and his squad 

had a bit of a bleed last night which was a real worry as it was getting worse and went to EPU this morning first thing.. doc not very helpful but cervix is closed now and she said maybe it was the placenta bedding in..? wasn't given a scan as it was a sunday.. (of course!)   and I'm over 12 weeks   so I commented on how inconvenient of me to bleed on a sat night.. she didn't like that comment ..but still refused a scan later in the week to check everything was ok. fortunately the nurse said it would be a good idea and booked me in for one. so have one weds.. thank goodness for my dopler which has kept me and dp sane for the last 24 hrs anyway bit sore round the belly and am going to rest up for the rest of the week .

jules 77    
hi to you other 'quiet/busy' ladies


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Alisha - glad all is OK - you must have been so worried... glad the nurese booked you in for a scan as it will put your mind at rest - what right have these docs got to refuse you a scan! good job you have your doppler...  

Jelly - you been talking to yourself again?!! Thanks for the heads up about the IVF question list   Sorry to hear your BIL is off to Iraq but lovely for him to have a good family send off. Hope he and all of them are home safe soon   

Elly/strawbs - good luck for tomorrow       

Didn't get to plant my bulbs but managed to get everything else done this weekend so I won't have to worry about it when I'm off Weds for my appt. I think we've decided if I can't start tx this side of Xmas then we'll take a weeks holiday somewhere hot!! Sun, sea and something else, just what the doctor ordered!!


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Alisha - sorry to read about your bleed   poor you   it must have been very frightening   glad that you have the doppler to help put your mind at rest   good idea to put your feet up for the rest of the week   hope all is well on weds

Fingers - hope your consultation goes well

Elly & Strawbs - good luck for your scans


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

We just got back from the scan, I don't know what to think at the moment as they couldn't see anything in there   They have taken some blood tests to see if the levels have risen since my last test a week or so ago and they will prob get me back in for another scan in a week as it might just be too early.  

I've just peed on a stick and the line came up really stong and faster than the control line so I'm now confused! I'm praying it's just too early too see the sac/s I will know more when Woking call me with blood results, until then I will sit on the edge of my seat and pray    

Back later


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh Elly - how worrying for you   the fact that your pee stick came up so quick is a good sign. Really hope that it is just too early for them to see anything.. hope that it doesn't take them too long to come back with yoru blood results


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Oh Elly, 

How awful. I have everything crossed that the bloods show the levels are rising and just a blip with the scan. The fact that the pee stick is showing a strong line sounds like a good sign.

Try and keep positive    

Alisha - Hope that you are resting up. Sorry to read about your bleed and can't believe how unsympathetic that docor was. Thank goodness for that nice nurse who has booked you in for a scan and I hope it shows everything is ok.    

Lots of love

Jules xxx


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Elly -   I have everything crossed for you     

Jules77 - how's the 2ww


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Jellybabe,

2ww is going ok. Trying to keep  
No symptoms to report at the moment ... roll on test day!

Jules xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Another me post (sorry for lack of personals) with a quick update.

Bloods came back at 10,423 which is a good sign that they have risen, and they also date me at 5+5 so I'm really praying they just had me in too early   which is bloody annoying cos now I'm worrying and I might not need to be. Sigh.

So I'm back in for another scan on Wednesday at 1.50pm when Mr R will check me out. Please keep everything     for me.

Jules77 hope things are going well for you - you won't get any symptoms! I still don't have any!!! annoying I know but also nothing to worry about!


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Elly,

So glad that the levels are still rising.
Hope that it was just too early and the scan on Wednesday shows everything is OK.
Got everything crossed for you and Mr W   

Lots of love

Jules xxx


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Hello to you all,

My FF days are now non-existent at work, as in the new office I have just moved to I am in the middle of the office and my screen is on display to all!!!  Not impressed  .

Elly - your levels sound great, so it seems they jumped the gun and booked you in too early.  What a worry, don't they know how stressful this all is?  

Jules77 - glad you are PUPO, loads of    

Jellybabe - hi there, sorry that your BIL is off to Iraq.  Thanks for the PM and will drop you back in a mo.

Fingers - good luck for your appt this week.

Myra - so glad that you have got some time off for your FET and that your company were understanding.  I bet you can't believe that you are back on the rollercoaster again.  

Bali - glad you had a nice weekend in town.

I had a nice holiday and even have a bit of a tan, so the sunshine has done me good.  

Sorry for the short post, got to dash.

Big hello to everyone else.


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Guys

Elly, how worrying for you, but sounds like that you had scan to early, as your levels sound great, hope that Wednesdays scan shows one or two lovely heartbeats hun, thinking of you and Mr W   

Alisha, what a nightmare at the EPU, how thoughtless of the doctor, when he could see that you were worried and how important this pg is to you, defo needs some training in bedside manner,well hun i hope that the bleeding has stopped and that Wednesdays scan puts your mind at rest   

Chelsea, welcome back hun, great that you had a good holiday and a nice tan to come home with, i could do with a tan, looking rather pale at the mo, as for starting again, well this cycle is a nightmare, i have been terrible on d/rs this time, it better be worth it  

Jules77, hope that the 2ww is going well, praying this is your one hun   

Hi to Julesx, Fingers, Jelly, Hatster, Angie, Ali, Gill and everyone else, hugs to all


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Fingers

Just wanted to wish you well hun for Wednesday, i hope your appt with Mr C goes well hun and you can get started again asap, hope that he can give you some new ideas to move forward to a positive result hun   

Luv Myra xxx


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

Elly, have pm'd you

chelseabun- great to hear from you, glad you are feeling bronzed and relaxed.

Alisha- bleeding is very worrying- thank goodness for your doppler- i was wondering if it would make me too paranoid but it must have kept you sane. good luck for wednesday- I am sure all will be well- are you off work until then?

Jules77- hope you are staying sane on the 2ww- how long left now?

Jellybabe- can't imagine what your BIL is going through- thank goodness for the rest of us that there are people like him around. Hope he stays safe- sure he will.

Fingers- hope it all goes well for you.

Must dash.

Hello to everyone else.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Myra, ChelseaBun and Clareber - thanks for the good wishes - starting to feel a bit sick with nerves now - bit like the night before your drivingtest or wedding!!  

Jules77 - hope the 2ww isn't driving you insane hon


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Evening Ladies!

It may have been quiet at the weekend - sorry you were talking to yourself Jelly - but a lot has happened in the last 2 weeks  

Won't even mention the football and rugby - COME ON ENGLAND!!!!!!!!!!!! DH watched it in the pub and then dragged me down at 10pm and we didn't leave until 1am!!!!!!! oooohhhhhhh and my hangover on Sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Boy was I rough!!!!!!!!!!!! Was going to be start being good again tonight but dh is away and there was wine in the fridge!!!!!! Angie - I raise a glass to you as it's hard to spell when you are a bit squiffy!!!!!! (see spell check is telling me that is spelt incorrectly!!!!!!!!)

Anyway, I apologise now if I have forgotten anything  

Jules77 - so pleased to hear that you are PUPO - keeping everything crossed        

Elly - they have got you in wayyyyyyyyyyyyyy too early. Those bloods sound fab. DH and I had a moan at Mr R at my last follow up that 6 weeks for a scan is borderline to see what is going on! All pregnancies are different and while some show at 6 weeks others may not show until 7 weeks. Other clinics don't scan before 7 weeks! Try not to worry - the pee test and good bloods is all very positive and I'm sending you lots of         for Wednesday!!!!!!!

Babydreams - so sorry your cycle was cancelled   - but everything will be fine for next time   They say the first cycle is always a bit in the dark as they really don't know how our bodies will respond to the drugs         for next time!

Jelly - sorry to hear your bil is off to Iraq. My brothers nephew has done 2 tours of Iraq so can understand your anxiety and I'm sending lots of         that your bil and his company are home safely in the not too distant future  .

Alisha - sorry you've had a tough time over the last few days - hope you are resting up and your Dh is looking after you  

Fingers - not long now until your follow up   Bet you can't wait to start again - got arms, legs, toes and fingers crossed for you  

Myra - you are well under starters orders on your d/regs - thank you so much for sending me details of your FET protocol. Made me make a decision - more on that later   Hope you are not suffering too much  

Chelseabun - whoa - a suntan in October - lucky you   I played netball on Saturday (got man-of-the-match - not bad for only my second game back   ) But it was really hot!!!!!!!!!! Weird weather!!!!!! 20 years ago we had those freak storms and Gordon Kaye's car from Allo Allo was under a tree and he was in hospital for a long time!!!!!!! Oh God showing my age again  

Bali - how you doing hun? Glad you and DH had a couple of days for yourselves - it does help getting over the disappointment  . Looking forward to our next cycles  

Sukie - how you doing hun? Have you got another cycle planned?  

Angie - you are still an inspiration   Reading about your follow up has been such a pep talk for me  . Soooooooo glad that you are throwing caution to the wind and following your heart - it will be your time next time  

Ali - how you doing? Have a good few months - enjoy Christmas and the New Year will be here before you know it - got everything crossed          

 and   Hatster, Gill, Minow, Beanie, Posh, Emma, Bendy, Tash, Monkey, Pots, Strawbs, Clareber.

Now for meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We're booked in to start FET on about the 3rd November YYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Or when af shows around that time. I have an appointment on 23rd October to get my plan and drugs! We are on a 'long-short protocol' - I think that means that I start on day 2 of cycle so don't have to do the 21 day countdown - is that correct? Spent the last 2 weeks feeling sorry for myself   . Did another pee stick last Friday to make sure it was negative as they thought I may have had an ectopic. Once it came up negative - phoned the clinic to let them know and if it was possible to do an FET before Christmas. After they spoke to Mr R - it's all systems go..........................

Whoa - are you still awake  

       for all of us!

Love Jules x


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

thanks for your kind words you lot   I'm still cacking myself and  nicker checking /loo checking like mad but all seems ok.. heartbeat is great ..actually alot higher up than expected nurse wasn't convinced of my dates. As bubs was by my belly button  

great news aabout starting so soon Jules x   that's not long to go at all.. have everything crossed for you     good for you going on the lash   its good to let your hair down   

clareber how you doing? can't remember how many weeks you are now.. must be a few now   yeah I'm off all this week.. as work is a bit stressful and have some punishing work times (9.00 to 9.30)  by the way that's not 30 minutes you lot   ..so thought it best to call this week off ..hope you're keeping well 

chealsea hope you manage to get away that would be nice.. looking all healthy whilst the rest of us all look peaky! except for emma of course who has her sunbeds   

bali hope you're ok too

myra howz the d-regs going? turned   yet? 

jules 77   

hello to you wokies


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning all

Alisha - it sounds like you had a horrible time at the EPU - which hospital was this? I always end up at Frimley and they have been great in the past, usually very understanding which always helps. There is nothing worse than a doctor treating you like cattle and not showing that they care (even if you know they don't!). I've experiened that before and it's not nice 

JulesX - thats great news to hear you are able to do a FET soon!  I hope you are right about the 7 weeks thing.

Jellybabe - sorry to hear about your brother, it must be hard for everyone. I just wish they would bring our boys home and stop fighting a war that isn't ours.

Thanks to everyone else for the well wishes. I'm cacking myself at the moment as I just don't know what is going on. Spent most of last night reading up on ectopic symptoms (even though I've had 2 already!) as this does worry me. I just don't know if I'm too early or if it's not there as I shoudl have at least seen the sac    It's really hard to stay positive at the moment, but I just have to get through today. I'm off to work later so that will help take my mind off things.


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Elly - I hope you are hanging in there and work has managed to distract you.  Just remember it was way too early for the scan on Monday.  Will be thinking of you tomorrow   

Alisha - I missed your post on your scare and your horrendous treatment at the EPU.  I hope you are doing ok.  I've already been away on holiday, just got back - nice to know you missed me  

Jules x - so glad you are going for FET and I am ready with the    and crossing fingers, toes and legs (mind you except when I need to pounce on DH!) 

Jules 77 -   

Fingers - you wait so long for the appt and then end up working yourself up, just remember to go armed with your questions.  We all look forward to a full report tomorrow   

Clareber - hope you are doing ok?

Thankfully I am working from home today, so at least I can indulge myself in a bit of FF time without everyone looking over my shoulder.

Hello to everyone one else.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

You are so right Chelseabun - I didn't think it was bothering me about the appt but I've been like a bear with a sore head today!! Mind you - a particular work colleague is enough to drive anyone to drink at moment!! I'm obviously more nervous about tomorrow than I realised!! Anybody there tomorrow morning... ?

Elly - hang in there hon, I'm sure your next scan will put your mind at rest ........


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Guys

Elly, i so hope that tomorrows scan brings you the results that you deserve hun, i will be thinking about you and Mr W, goodluck hun    

Fingers, goodluck tomorrow hun, dont be nervous, you will fine once you get there armed with your list of questions   carnt wait to hear your news   

Julesx, yippee, great news on you starting your FET, i am so pleased, fingerscrossed for you hun   

Chelsea, has that tan rubbed off yet  

Alisha, hope things have settled down for you hun   

Bali, hope you are well hun, been thinking of you  

Jules77, hope things are going well with the 2ww hun, fingerscrossed   

Hi to everyone else, well i am still waiting AF, she better come soon, as she had arrived by now this time on my last cycle, although have had a few cramps today, so thats a good sign, really dont want to be on these drugs any longer than i have to, anyway have a good evening all xxxxx


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Myra - hope AF arrives soon for you    

Fingers - hope you manage to get some sleep tonight and good luck tomorrow


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Elly/Chris - hope all goes well tomorrow          

Myra - hope AF shows her face soon  

Will report back tomorrow - got WN in morning and another appt at Kingston hosp in afternoon but I'm sure I'll get 5 mins to pop on and tell you what happens!! Night night all


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

just a quickie!

debs sorry about that   missed that but thought you'd gone quiet! where did you go? sorry must have missed your post! did you have a nice time? must of got a tan then   

elly good luck for tomorrow hope it goes well  

Myra thanks hun hope that af turns up soon.. woking started me on stims last time even though I'd only had one day of af... wasn't convinced that was the best move so don't be pushed to rushing ahead till the bod is ready   

kerry best of tomorrow ..oohh busy day for you then.. hope it all goes well.. I know it can make you edgy as you kind of want answers and solutions.. take it easy and get your list out and ask away! let us know how it goes   yeah scan tomorrow tad nervous about it tbh just hope everything is as it should be  

hi to you wokies   

just starting to come down with the flu dp has had   . he's been cast into the spare room as the roof has been lifting with his snoring   been doing my assignment on 'discourse anaylsis' how horrendous!  so better clear the bed ready for his lordship! by the way bed is the best place to do assignments as I can pass out easily at the boredom


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Just a quickie....

Wanted to wish Elly, Alisha & Fingers loads of luck tomorrow    

Luv Myra xxxx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Good luck tomorrow Elly, Fingers and Alisha.....   
Sorry its short and sweet but need my bed just got in from a party on a week night!!!!
Will try and catch up tomorrow
Love ya all loads xxxxxxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Myra - I hope AF arrives today! 

HI Ali! 

fingers - good luck today!

Chelsea - enjoy working from home! I love that about my job!!

I'll report back later when hopefully I will have good news


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi all,

I know I'm full of excuses at the mo' for not being here so much, but I've been finding it so hard catching up with things after returning to work after 3weeks off, and my nasty shifts have been exhausting!!
I hope you are all well though and I'm thinking of you. x

Just a few personals.....

*Elly*...I know I've just seen you, so this seems a bit daft, but I am thinking of you right now (you are probably in the waiting room as I type). I can't begin to imagine how nervous you both must be at this minute, but I am wishing so hard for you to be getting some wonderful news very shortly. All my love to you and Chris x 

*Myra*...Hiya hun, Lots of luck for AF turning up soon. Isn't it so ironic, that it turns up when we don't want it and doesn't when we do!, bloody thing!  . Not long for you know and you'll be back on the 'home stretch again' I soooo hope this is your time!!! x 

*Alisha*...Lots of luck for your scan hun. I hope it sets your mind at rest. I'm so sorry you've had such a worying time. It's so unfair in addition to the journey you've already had to travel to get here!!!! lots of love to you x 

*Jules x*... Thank you for your lovely words  They made me smile. I have everything crossed for your FET in Nov. It must be your time now hun, you've been through so much. Not long now.  x

*ChelseaBun*...Hi hun, I've pm'd you x 

*Ali*..Hiya, I hope you had a good sleep and aren't suffering too much after your partying!  x

*Jules77*...I hope yr ok and the 2ww isn't driving you nuts yet? x

Hi everyone else, I hope you're all well,

Catch you later, love Angie xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Sadly Elly and Chris have been told its ectopic   so she has to go to frimley this afternoon to have it removed   surely there due a break soon   

Lots of love to Chris and Elly    thinking of you both


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

I dont believe it   poor Elly and Chris   I was so hoping this was their time   
I am thinking of you both     so so sorry


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

I had the text from Elly a short while ago, and DH rang about 30 seconds after I read it and I burst into tears on him! It's just so bloody unfair!!!  
They've both been through so much and are so very strong!

I really don't have the words at the moment, but Elly and Chris you know you are in mine and J's thoughts right now and lots and lots of love to you both  
I'm saving you up a 'real'   for when I see you xx

All my love Angie xxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

When will they get there break eh      its sooooo not fair


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Emma, I know, it just seems so wrong and unfair!!!  
I've pm'd you hun xx

Love Angie xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ang, Pm'd you back  

Kerry-How did your cons appt go today lady


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

Elly and chris,
can't believe this has happened to you both.Thinking of you both and sending you   Can't think of anything else worthwhile to say, just get in touch if i can do anything.


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Elly and Chris,

I really don't know what to say   I am absolutely gutted for you.
I had everything crossed that this would be your time, as you have both been through so much.
You are in my thoughts  and look after each other in this difficult time  

Em - thanks for posting and letting us know.

Jules xxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Elly and Chris - Am so, so sorry to hear your sad news, like everyone else, I was hoping and praying that this would be your time. No words can convey how sad I feel for you both but want you to know that I'm thinking of you both and sending you lots of love and


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for the pm's, messages and texts.. today went well with Mr C. He was very impressed with the weight loss, he even said WOW when I walked in the room   I am starting again with January AF ( mid Jan) and will have ICSI this time. Staying on the LP but changing to Gonal F for stimms. He seems to think that the weight loss will have helped with quality of my eggs so fingers crossed he is right!! Now just trying to decide if we can afford a weeks holiday before tx ( or rather am trying to persuade DH to unlock his wallet!!) as all our holiday this year bar 3 days has been tx related! Thanks again for your messages, it's so lovely to have 'virtual' friends who really care


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Elly & Chris - words can't express how sorry I am to hear your news.  I wish with all my heart there was something I could do to ease the pain you must be feeling at the moment.  You are in all our thoughts.  Take care of each other xxx


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi there

Wildcats  - I'm so very sorry to hear your very sad news - its just unbelievable how many terrible things could happen to such a great couple. I know you are both strong and will come through this and get your dream one day  
Take care and llook after each other 
lots of love   xx

Fingers - Well done you


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Elly & Chris

I am so sorry to hear your devastating news, my thoughts are with you both, i can only imagine what you are both going through, i am truly sorry.

Take care and huge   to you both

Love to you both, Myra xxx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Elly and Chris  I'm so sorry to hear your news  . Words are not enough at this sad time  . Look after each other   

Lots of love,

Jules x


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Elly - I am truly sorry for you and DH and just wanted to let you know that you are in my thoughts


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Elly and Chris...i am so so sorry, life is so cruel, i wish i could give u both a big hug. You are both such amazing people and dont deserve this. Love you both lots xxxxxx just dont know what to say...i am just gutted for you guys   

Kerry......glad your app wiv Mr C went well.


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Dear Elly and Chris

I can't believe that life can be this cruel. You are both very much in my thoughts and prayers. There are no words to bring comfort I know, I only wish there were but I send our love and hugs to you both.




I may not post much these days, but I do pop on every now and then (inbetween manic working) to see what's going on. Please forgive me for not being able to follow where anyone else is. I may be back soon......we are contemplating another go soon......watch this space I guess.

Much love to you all

Minow x (that's if anyone remembers me!)


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Elly and Chris, so sorry to hear your news, life hasnt treated you very fair at all. So sorry that you are going through this again. 

Sending you both lots of love and hugs

Take care, Bendybird.xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

Sorry I haven't been around,

Elly and Chris I'm so sorry to hear your news you are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Elly and Mr W so sorry to hear your very sad news..   
take care alisha xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

<MrW masquerading as the missus>
Hi all, it's been a long, long, long day...

Elly came back from theatre around midnight and was very groggy but OK, we haven't had the opportunity to check in with the doctors but that will happen tomorrow.Not much to say really, I haven't backtracked through the messages on here so can't respond to anyone in particular. Will update when I can, now off to bed.

MrW


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Chris - thanks for letting us know that Elly has come out of theatre ok. It has been a very long 24 hrs for you both   . Thinking of you  

Take care and lots of love    ,

Jules x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Elly & Chris - words fail me, I am so sorry   

thinking of you both

 

all my love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Chris - thanks for letting us know about Elly, hope you managed to get some sleep. Thinking of you both and sending you lots of


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Morning all, just a quick update.

Ell's awake and groggy this morning but seems to have had a reasonable night, the operation went well and the tubes are now sealed so hopefully this won't happen again...

No word on when she'll be out, we're hoping today but you never know.

Thanks again to everyone for their kind words and thoughts.

MrW


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Big hugs to Chris and Elly      glad they have managed to seal them (about time really)


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Glad the op went well Chris and that Ellys tubes are now sealed, hope she does get to come home today so you can be together. Love to you both


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Mr W - thanks for letting us know.  Hope Elly is home soon. xxx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Morning all,

I just popped on to give an update as just had a text from Elly, and have just seen Chris's msgs. 

*Chris*...Myself and J are thinking of you both and sending you lots of love.  I cannot put into words what I felt when I got Ellys text yesterday. Like everyone else on here, I feel its just so unfair!!! (even those words seem inadequate!)
Elly just said that they wont let her have you there 'till after 3pm  I know that hospitals have to have rules and regulations etc, but I would have thought with what you've both been through that they would just allow you to be there. I hope the next few hours don't go too slow for you 
Let us know if either of you need anything, anything at all, it's no trouble, you're only a few mins away.
I hope they do let her out and home to you this afternoon. Love to you both xx

Hi to everyone else,

Love Angie xx


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Elly & Chris      

Alisha -    I typed a long pm to you and lost it cause your box is full   glad you are ok   will post it again when you have cleared your messages   you must be very popular


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Jelly I'm really sorry about that..      I've deleted quite a few the other day   
sorry hun   shall sort it ...this instance!

elly and chris ..hope elly can come home soon and have lots of cuddles the pair of you   thinking of you both at this awful time  

just wanted to say to ..I know the circumstances are very sad but it has been nice to see some 'old' /young faces on here again.... Karen, cheesy, bendy, minow, its nice that you're here even in lurk land   so hello


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi Guys,

sorry not read all the latest posts as been at work, forever!!!!!

Elly and Chriss, i'm so very very sorry to hear your news.  Love to you both  , Elly hope you get well soon, Take care Love Bali xx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi guys,

Just to let you know, I heard from Elly this morning and she's back home with Chris  
She's in bed in her jammies and Mr.W is pampering her  
Unfortunately she also said that she's in quite a bit of pain, but they've given her painkillers that help a bit  

Lots and lots of love to you both and I'll be around with those 'medicinal' chelsea buns as soon as you're up to visitors hun xxx

Love Angie xxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Angie - thanks for the update. Glad Elly is home with Chris and hope she is feeling less sore and up to those 'medicinal chelsea buns very soon


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

elly and chris.  Glad you are home safe.  I am so very sorry for your loss, be kind to yourselves

strawbs xxx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Guys

Elly & Chris, so glad that you are together at home and that the op went well, thinking of you both  

Hi to everyone else  

Well i am still waiting for AF, i am supposed to be having b/s on Monday, and no i am NOT pg   better hurry up, i really am fed up of these d/rs, need some oestrogen fast  , although do have cramps today, so hopefully she will arrive tomorrow, i normally am really heavy first 2 days, so hoping that i will shed enough lining to move onto the next stage.

Well have a good weekend all xxxxxx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Elly and Chris...thinking of you lots    
Myra.....hope AF arrives soon .....here is an AF dance to help it on its way 
         
Dh came back from India today.....missed him loads.
Have a good weekend 
xxAlixxxx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Guys

Hope you are well and have been enjoying the weekend... 

Elly & Chris, hope you are both ok, have been thinking of you both  

Not sure if any of you will answer this as it has been oh so quiet on here, but i will have ago any way, i finally got AF early hours of Sat morning, will it still be ok to go for b/s tomorrow, it has been a strange AF, very heavy yesterday but today its really slowed down, maybe thats due to aspirin that i am on this time, not sure also did jab 2 hours late yesterday, not until nearly 10pm, i was so engrossed in the tv, i completely forgot   will this have any effect, im sure it will be ok, more worried about going for the scan when i still have AF.

Anyway girls, have a great Sunday, i am getting ready to watch Lewis Hamilton win the F1, he is our last hope after Englands failure at Rugby, not that i like Rugby, but i do like the home team to win  

Luv to all Myra xxxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Myra - yes you will fine to have b/l tomorrow, on both my cycles I have still had AF for b/l - it's not the most pleasant of experiences but they are very used to it!! I don't think it will be a prob with your late jab either. I was about 90 minutes late with one and they said it would be fine....
good luck tomorrow


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Fingers, thanks for that hun, feel better now, i can enjoy watching Lewis now without worrying about tomorrow


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

No probs!! Enjoy the race!! I'm watching the Grand Prix between my 2 cats Stan and Ollie who are racing each other up and down the stairs at the moment!!


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Myra - glad AF turned up for you.  On my last cycle AF arrived the day before my b/l scan, as fingers says, its not pleasant, but everything was ok.

Fingers - well done on the appointment.  Won't be long now before you cycle again!

Elly -   

Ali - must be nice to have DH home.

Sorry i've been somewhat absent, work has been crazy (the new company now realise I exist and have given me loads of work and I thought they would make me redundant  ) and to top it off I have chickenpox (I have regressed into childhood, as it is not shingles), as does DH.  I guess we picked it up on the plane on the way out for our hols or whilst on holiday.  We are now taking some horrible meds and they are making me feel quite ill.  Hopefully I will be free from quarantine soon  

Take care and hello to everyone else.


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Myra glad to hear that af has turned up for you ..you'll be fine for monday..hope its nice and thin after the heavy day.. and i've had episodes like that all one minute andnothing the next day.  

debs oohhh noooo sorry to hear about the chicken pox..blimey thats bad luck   oohh no do you have spots on your scalp? have they scabbed out yet?? and one between the eyes? (a classic place!) No picking now! are you not daubed in camomile lotion? at least you have company with dh! 
Hope the quanrantine ends soon  
I'm sorry shouldn't laugh! Actually I think I had chicken pox twice as well! My cousin gave it to me whilst we were on holiday and mum said I won't get it again... and I did!!   I was so annoyed and mine wasn't shingles either!  Hope you're both feeling better soon  

hello kerry hope you're enjoyin the F1 dp is currently glued..

Ali glad you're dh is back now.. Did he have a nice time in India? Love India.. me and dp traavelled around it for 6 months.. no responsibilities beach life... wandering from area to area.. heaven!

hope the rest of you are having a nice weekend .. this flu is playing silly buggers and it mainly comes on aat night   so I can't sleep then all I want to do is sleep in the day! ahhhhhhhhhh 
half term tomorrow so no work and finsh my blinking assignments.. yes I'm still bleating on about them..!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=117566.0

N x


----------

